# Wessex Fertility : Part 10



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Morning all, just wondered if there was any news from all the ec going on??  Hope everyone is well following their ec am thinking of you all xx

Witters and cjd your not the only ones feeling broody again already,!!! shame i need to save so much again for the no garantee rolacoaster!!! but feel so blessed to have daisy xxx

Speak soon
sarah
xx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

stumpy, know what you mean - forking out for another IVF cycle in this economic climate seems a bit risky, but what can you do?


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Firstly Lin, Lou and Tracey, hope you are all o.k, resting I guess which is good. I have been thinking about you all lots and sending lots of    , 

I had scan 1 yesterday, all o.k, no cysts which is good and 10 little ones there ready to grow (i hope).

I didnt sleep a wink last night as today was my first day of meds, but it was all fine. Now I am just concentrating on getting rest, eating well, some gentle exercise and acup twice a week. Asda delivery has just been and delivered lots of bottled water, steak, pineapple juice, nuts, seeds and everything else I have read that you should eat! as well as a few treats 

2nd scan on tuesday

early days on the side effects, so will wait and see what happens

funny reading about ladies thinking about there #2s, we have a ds (2) and since early days I have wanted another, actually 2 more! and the broodiness gets worse as they become amazing little people that you are totally in love with. I know we are very lucky to have our ds, but it doesnt make wanting another one any easier  goodluck to everyone who is trying again 

love to all and cycle buddies let us know how you are when you are ready, sending big  

Lucyx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lucy and Stumpy - Thank you for your well wishes.

EC was ok.  I was very upset with them trying to get the canula in, they couldn't get it first time (which has never happened to me, I have great veins), and even with the emla cream it hurt, but they managed it on the 2nd go.  I took ages to calm down after, and when I went into 'theatre' it was a sea of faces I'd never met before.  The only familiar face was Mr P, and I went straight up and hugged him, and called him Mr P!!!!!!  I am so embarrassed!!

I wore my sponge bob square pants socks, and everyone said that I won the best sock award for the day!  They put the drugs in and I don't remember anything after that until being in the comfy chairs feeling very sick.  I was the last one of the day so Neil was allowed to stay with me which was lovely.

They told me that they'd got 3 eggs, and then we went home.  I was sick on the way home and continued to be sick the rest of that day and into the night.  I don't remember much about yesterday apart from being in pain and being sick.

I feel better today, in less pain, but still quite uncomfortable.  They called this morning to say that 2 out of the 3 eggs fertilised, and as long as everything goes ok then they'll be putting them back at 1.50pm tomorrow.

The thing I'm a little worried about is that at 9pm I went to the loo and found blood.  I bled straight after EC, but that had stopped by the time I went to bed.  It's not bright red blood, it was a clot and then some thicker blood and stuff.  I have no idea what this will mean for tomorrow.

I am quite unsure of everything really.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, I'm sorry you had a tough time with the canula and then with the pain control afterwards   Just think the worst pain wise is over now.  As for the bleeding, Obviously check with them, but I would think all is fine, what you've had done is very invasive and things get sensitive down there.  Great news that two have fetilised, will be thinking of you today 

Stumpy, CJD and Lucy, hope you broody ladies are well!  How are the little ones?

Lucy, best of luck with your treatment, it sounds like you are very prepared!  Yay for no cysts!  That is a very good start   How is your DS?  He is a month older than my two. Isn't it just the best age?  So much fun and seeing their little personality really coming out.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just to let you know I've updated my blog with some clips of Myles and Keilidh...  Link in siggy...


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,

How is everyone? It's a testing week for a lot of you...

Lin - did you have ET yesterday? I can't find a post...i hope you are ok?     

Lou - how are you babe? What's happening?     

Tracey - sorry EC was a toughy babe.  Bleeding is normal - as Witters said - a lot has been done down there! I was very sick too - i reacted badly to the strong antibiotics - but it calmed down the next day totally.  I was sore for a while tho   all in the aid of a bubba...think forward sweetheart.  ET is a breeze and far more 'enjoyable!'  Well done with your 2 embies - praying that they grow well today for you XXXXXXXXXXXXX       

Good luck for everyones forthcoming TX!         

Hi to all other ladies!! how's tricks?  

Me - Saw M.W yesterday and talked through the birth plan - mine is quite simple - 10 mins from start to finish, no need for pain relief or stiches...what else is there?!  
Baby's head is engaged so heading in the right direction - if you excuse the pun!
Parent class on Tues was very amusing - to be honest I knew most of it - you a pick a lot up from this site!
Feeling excited and anxious - just want Tillie-bump to arrive safely.

Last day of working from home today - can't wait! 

Right - I'm going to go a nag my DH to wash the dogs - off to my parents with them this weekend and they pong!!!!

Love to all
Lottie XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad all is good Lottie.  Your birthplan sounds very good   Very similar to my experience, only I had to be cut and stitched (Keilidh decided to come out with both her arms up beside her head along with her cord wrapped twice round her neck - she's been trouble ever since  )  

What breed of dogs do you have?  Do they like a bath?  My two love it.  Although recently we've cheated and had 'Bugsies' around who are a mobile dog groomer.  They are great!  The last time, M&K were concerned as to where they had gone, so I took them out to see and they wanted to jump in the bath too!

I too am eager to know how transfers have gone.  Lou, if you are up and about, please post, I'm concerned about you


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Good to read updates form everyone  You ladies have kept me going, and kept me sane for sure!!

Well! We met the embryologist today who said our 2 fertilised eggs made it!!! Both are 4 cells, one is 'good' quality and the other is 'average' (how dare he call our embies average! They're nothing short of amazing!!!)

After a lot of fiddling around, a whole bucket load of discomfort, and what seemed like ages of my girlie-bits being the discussion and scrutiny of the team, they finally managed to get our babies back where they belong! Apparently my cervix is long and kinked.

So, now the waiting begins. Testing day is Halloween....
[fly]Trick or treat? TREAT, TREAT, TREAT!!! We want a treat![/fly]


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, I LOVED your post!  Great spirit and positivity!! 

My embies were both of only 'fair' quality - atleast you got an average and a good   on day 3, one was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell both with lots of ffragmentation.  Look at them now, they were never 'fair', they were always 'perfect' just like yours are   Well done you pregnant (until proven otherwise) lady!!

Many sticky vibes and TREAT TREAT TREAT!!!!!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Tracey, sorry to hear that EC/ET were not straightforward for you but great to hear you made it safely to 2ww and fingers crossed for a treat you will never forget!     

Lottie, fingers crossed your birth plan works out!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok, just a quick one as still feeling quite poorly. Sorry not been on, i've been in bed since Monday and not moved. EC went well from the 60 follies they got 25 eggs and 23 of them fertilised, all were frozen on Tuesday so all only just at 1 cell. I hope they survive the thaw I am getting concerned with keep reading that lots of eggs doesn't equal good quality. 

The wessex asked me to come back in today for a check over as still feeling so sick and have bad tummy pain still, the scan showed just loads of fluid in the ovaries, nothing much has leaked out so no need for hospital thank goodness. At least I know what i'll look like when i'm 6 months pregnant!

Sending lots of hugs to you all, i'll catch up on all your news when I start feeling better which wessex hope will be by the end of the weekend  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lou  I am with you every step of the way hon.  If you need anything text or phone me and either Neil or I will be over in a few minutes!  Still can't believe that we missed each other by about 3 metres!  Neil said he saw you, and despite the fact that you think you're huge, Neil said you were very slim, and pretty!!  Well, I guess I got to see your flip-flops!! LOL


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!
Quick update as have got to rest and take it easy, says my dh!!!! Ha ha am I milking it!!!!!!
Great to hear from Lou and Tracey, hope you are feeling better Lou!! Great pic Tracey!!! Wasn't to sure if I wanted one or not all still seems a bit odd to me!! 
Anyway, all 3 fertilized. Had et thursday and found that apparently one was 'super duper' and was at 8 cell stage!!!! but the other 2 had only got to 4 and were't doing so well and that they wouldn't be able to freeze them. Had the 'super duper' one put back (was only going for one anyway) soooo hopefully it will be all good! Had accupuncture session before and after, and been waited on since then. What more can I do? 
Roll on 30th!!! I'm with you Tracey!!!
Great news for you Lucy, your turn next week!!!
Take care everyone hope all your little ones are well!! Bumps too of course!!!
Lin x


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, what a relief to hear from everyone now! Even though I dont know you guys, I have been thinking about you all and    for lots of good outcomes, which it sounds like there have been.

Tracey, great news for you, although v. sorry you had sickness and pain through ec and et, sounds horrid, but hope you are better now and it will be so worth it 

Lou, sorry again that you have been so poorly  It sounds like Wessex and your dh are taking good care of you  and heres to you FET  , but in the meantime take it easy and get yourself fighting fit again,

Lin, wow a superduper embie on board  great news, take it easy 

I am good, no side effects yet, which is now beginning to worry me because I am wondering whether anything is actually happening! You can't win can you  Its still early days for us (day 3 of meds). we have our next scan tuesday so we will will see 

Lottie, how long to go for you? Parenting classes are a bit of a non-starter esp for peeps like us that have done so much research into everything! but they can be good for making pals, i still see 3 other mums with boys my sons age, we still meet up every week and they are great friends and amazing support in the early days 

Witters, my ds is 2yrs 6 months and we are loving him, personality coming right out now, all good appart from the tantrums which are getting less and less now 

take care everyone and keep in touch  

Lucyx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Girls! Just catching up after a busy week at school!

Lin - glad to hear that you have one super dooper embie on board! I had an 8 cell and 9 cell put back in and it worked! So fingers crossed your excellent 8 cell embryo will be currently bedding down for the next few months! Good Luck!  

Lou and Tracey - glad your EC went well. Sorry Lou that you feel so poorly, please rest up. Tracey, sorry to hear that EC was a bit scary. It was not my favourite part of the treatment either so I bet you are glad it is over!

Lucylew - good luck with the stimming stage - don't worry about feeling anything at this stage, I didn't feel that heavy and sore until I had been injecting the Puregon for at least 7 days. Good Luck!

Lottie - glad the scan went well - I am on half term w/c 24th Oct. Perhaps we could catch up for a coffee during that week. I could always pop round to yours as it's not that far!!!  

Annie and Witter and all the other ladies - hope you are well too!    

I am OK - having a good day today! Yesteday I felt awful - really sick and had to struggle through the day at school, its so hard because if I feel sick I just can't pop to the loo when I want as I have to look after the kids. I do think that the sickness is improving slightly as I will be 13 weeks on monday according to my last scan. I have my NHS scan on Monday morning and as usual feel nervous. I only had a private scan a week ago but I still worry whether everything will be OK!   I am getting bigger and now weigh 10 stone which is the biggest I have ever been! My stomach is certainly a lot more rounded now which must be a good sign!

Anyway ladies, will speak soon - take care everyone, 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, good luck today at your scan!  Glad the sickness is beginning to ease a little

Lucy, how are you feeling?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope they see a good response 

Lin, woohoo for 'Super Duper'!!  I hope s/he sticks nice and tightly for you!!  Glad to hear that you are giving in to DH and letting him pamper you   I did the same!

Lou, wow!  23 embryo's out of 25 ggs?  That's great!!!!  I too had 25 eggs, but only got 3 embryo's, all of which 'shouldn't' have been frozen as they were below the freezable quality.  Well, all three survived the thaw and look at the two that were put back!  You should not worry about your 23 precious little miracles, you have a great chance at getting pregnant with them!  Take your time to get better and we will be there every step of the way with your FET cycle.  Remember that perfect grade 1 embryo's do not always stick, infact far from it!  As long as you have something to go back, you have just as much chance as the lady next to you in the waiting room   Oh, and don't worry too much if your next cycle is extra long.  It's just your body repairing itself.  My cycle was 72 days as opposed to my usual averaging 33ish days.

Great to hear that the fluid is staying in the follicles, that's great news.  How are you feeling today?  One day, you will suddenly pee for England and that will see the beginning of feeling a whole lot better.  Remember to call at any first signs of worry or poorliness 

Tracey, how are you doing?

How is everyone else?  Such busy, exciting times here right now!!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Witters  The bloating (and trapped wind) I had has improved slightly now that I've switched the Cyclogest from the 'back' to the 'middle'  Yesterday I started to get cystitis, I'm guessing it's from all the messing my 'girlie-bits' have had.  Carried on drinking lots, and by the time I went to bed it was just about gone.

However, I've woken up with a sore throat today, and am a little anxious that a virus might affect our little one's chances.  Am just taking paracetamol to keep the body temp down (don't wanna fry my babies!) and am drinking plenty.  What more can I do?

Neil went back to work today, it's been lovely having him here for the past 5 days, I'm missing him already, especially the pampering!!

So, anyone got any ideas for passing the 2WW?  I am bored of sitting in front of the TV now.  I have a couple of computer projects I can do, but...!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you feel better Tracey!  It sounds like you are doing all that you can (and the right thing) 

The 2ww takes forever.  Just try to put your brain into shutdown mode!  I think I spent most of my time on messageboards talking to my friends


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi ladies
Well 5 days in now, not feeling much. Like you Tracey I have been sneezing and feel like something is on the way!!! Great!!! 
Wish we could have an inside update to how things are going. Wondering if doing the test any earlier might work? I know it won't but its sooooo tempting!!!
Hope you are feeling better Lou.
Lucy, I felt fine all the way through, only a bit of a head ache to start with.
Kylecat, good luck with your scan, its fab when you see them, I saved all the pics of my daughter and did a pregancy week by week diary, its great now to look back on. Got it at 'blooming marvelous' its a really nice keepsake. 
Hope everyone is doing good.
Lin xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lin, I remember being on the 2ww with another girl and all we were talking about was wishing for a transparent belly so we could see everything that was happening!  So I know how you feel.  Unfortunately testing sooner doesn't help.  It either dampens your spirits as it's inevitably going to be negative even if you do end up becoming pregnant.  I guess at a push you could test a day or two early, but way too early now.  They say that implantation happens around 7 to 10 days past ovulation or fractionally earlier in a 'transfer' cycle and the HCG doesn't begin releasing until past then.  I don't know why I'm telling you this as I'm sure you know.  You're just looking for a 'yes, it's ok' answer - sorry you didn't get it from me    I had some pregnancy charting signs from around implantation as I was charting, but physical symptoms didn't start until a good 5 or 6 weeks pregnant by which the test would have already told you.  Such difficult, stressful times, but try your best to stay sane


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey girlies, 

Yippeeee I'm starting to come back to life    

Thanks Witters, you have made me feel better. Not so happy about the thought of a long cycle though I want to get started as soon as possible, but I guess it will just have to happen when the time is right and I need to make sure my body is ready. Got a feeling it will be a long cycle, mine can be up to 43 days anyway  

Tracey & Lin, I am thinking of you everyday.    I wish I was on the 2ww with you, but wouldn't have said that up until yesterday. Starting to feel more human now and not feeling sick all the time so can drink the fluid needed. 
Have you got any crappy stuff you can do in the house, I had thought of a load of stuff I was going to do while I was off, for example sort out the filing, sort out some cupboards etc, nothing too strenuous but enough to keep your mind off things. Maybe go for walks, not sure what else!   
I am sorry you are both feeling the beginnings of something, I hope it passes and neither of you get anything. That's the last thing you wany to be worrying about now isn't it.  
Got an app at Wessex tomorrow for scan and will ask my list of questions I have about FET etc! Not sure my 15 min app is going to cover it   

How are all you other lovely ladies? We seem to have taken over in recent weeks  

Hope you are all doing ok, thinking of you all  

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry Kylecat, I meant to say to you hope you are feeling better, That must be horrible not being able to take a few minutes to get over the sickness when you are in a class. Do your colleagues know? Hope the scan goes well today   xxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!! Thanks for all your good wishes regarding my scan. Everything went OK, I measure 13 weeks today and baby was very lively, jumping everywhere and moving arms and legs around! I had the nuchal fold measured and combined with a blood test and my age, I should get sent a risk level in the next couple of weeks. I have not told many people at work, just a few close friends. I may tell more people after half term.  

Loubelle - glad you are feeling better, I hope that your appointment goes well tommorrow.  

Lin and Tracey - how are you girls? I hope you are both well and trying to relax as much as poss. It is a hard two weeks, I know just how slowly it can go.    You both have a great chance as you had some really good quality embryos put back in, so good luck girls!    

Witter, Annie, Lottie and everyone else - hope you are all well, 

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Kylecat!  Looks like everything is going to schedual   Enjoy breaking your exciting news!!!  You are out of the high risk time now


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello!!!
Glad youre feeling better Lou!! Bummer about the cycle time, but all good things come to those who wait!!!
Great news about your'e scan Kylecat it is amazing to watch them 'bobbing' around in there.

My cold symptoms seem to have passed, but feel a bit bloated today and a bit dare I say it as though I am due to come on. I hope this is not the start of something as a friend of mine who is on her 3rd cycle of ivf said she had started bleeding at the end of her w1. 
Getting all worried again now and wishing away my life to next week!!! 
Anyway sorry about the nagative vibe girls....... its not over till the fat lady sings!!!! (no x factor for me!)
Hope your'e all good!
Lin x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lindatt71 said:


> Anyway sorry about the nagative vibe girls....... its not over till the fat lady sings!!!! (no x factor for me!)
> Hope your'e all good!
> Lin x


Still not over then as I was cramping and heavy bleeding 3 days before test day. I truly thought she was here and tested early just to 'complete' the treatment cycle. It's only the test that will tell you 'pregnant' or 'not'  Everyone is different and we just need to keep positive through your 2ww


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Witters is right Lin. And also, I have just come back from the Wessex and Chantal said their success rate at the moment is 50%!! That is great isn't is so you have every chance my love.  

Sending you lots of hugs and to you too Tracey   

Lou xxx


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I've not been on line for quite a while and have completely lost the plot of what is going on in this thread... the main reason being that baby came early.  I had to be induced at 37 weeks due to cholestasis (hopefully spelt right).  All was well apart from that.... Rebecca arrived on the 27 Sept weighing 5 and half pound.... she is 6lb 4 now... and fab.

Hope everyone is doing well and wishing you all the very best as always.

Take Care,

Solent.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Solent!  Glad you are enjoying Rebecca   Sorry that she had to appear early, but by the sounds of it you are all doing great!  Welcome to Mummyhood


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations Solent on the birth of Rebecca.   
Yay - Another Wessex baby


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had my scan this morning and all is well! My lining is just right and 12 follicles are growing well! May not sound that many but as I only have one ovary that will do for me  

I don't know what I expected but this is great news that everything is heading in the right direction, I know we have such a long way to go but its a good start! 

Anyway we are back for another scan thursday and saturday and then potentially ec on monday!

Congrats Solent on Rebecca, lovely name and she is putting on some good weight? How are you feeling? Enjoy 

Lin, I think you are at the hardest bit now, but try and keep positive. Like Witters I had a full blown period for 5 days and I was pregant with my ds, that was weird but it does happen, so only a test will tell you! I am     that it is great news for you.

Kylecat, really glad your scan o.k, now you can relax and enjoy  I found the rough guide to pregancy was quite fun but informative, if your looking for some reading material, great to follow the little ones development.

Lou, great that you are feeling so much better, and great chances for you for your FET  Hope your cycle isnt too long, can you start after your next AF?

Tracey, hope you are feeling o.k and the cold didnt get worse? I have made a list of things to do in the 2ww like xmas shopping online and maybe a few shopping outings, sorting out admin, bills, catching up with photo albums, sewing a hem on some curtains and watching dvds! Its probably easier said than done, I will probably be climbing the walls but I want to try and keep busy without getting too tired. Have you got 2 weeks off work? Thinking of you (and LIn) loads    

Love to everyone else
LucyLewxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey LucyLew,

Thats great news 12 follies. Just right   What time were you there today I might have been there at the same time as you!

I can start with the AF that I am waiting for so long as it comes before the 29 Oct or after 12 Nov, it can't be inbetween these dates otherwise et would be when the clinic are on skeleton staff for xmas (and not doing ec/et). Not sure when it'll come really it's supposed to come a week after stopping buserlin and I had my last one yesterday so I hope it comes on time or is very late   They said I have a good chance of the FET working too and thinking of doing blasts. Have some fluid in my tummy and ovaries still big but should go down within the next 3-4 weeks. Can keep pretending I am pregnant until then with my massive fat tummy!

Annie, how are you honey, i'm going to text you in a mo anyway as not heard from you today hope baby is behaving and not knocking on the door to come out yet


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucy, sounds like you certainly are heading in the right direction - well done!  Looking forward to your next progress report 

Lou, you are able to start pretty soon then?  Wow!  I would have thought they would like the fluid to disperse first?  If you feel ready both mentally and physically, then roll on your next AF and let's hope she shows either very soon or after the 12th November.  I remember past years when people were trying to work their cycles around opening times at Christmas


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry to gate crash I was just wondering if anyone can tell me when the next open evening is or how I can find out?

Thank you ladies 
Olive 22 XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't know   Perhaps call them?


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I know they just had one because Parsnips went.
email them on [email protected] or call them on 023 8070 6000


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Great thanks Tracey


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had my 2 scan today and all going in right direction, 14 follies 2 biggies and 12 others that are almost there, just hope they can catch up by Monday! I now feel really quite bloated but 3 more days to go before EC!

Getting v nervous about the actualy procedure and also the , 'no egg scenario' which I keep dreaming about. I know now why they call it the rollercoaster, I am very up and down already and the real fun hasnt started yet!

Last day at work tomorrow for 2 weeks, so thats a nice thought, although in a way it does keep me busy and my mind off the worrying 

Anyway how is everyone getting on? Its all gone quiet from the 2ww ladies? Tracey and Lin how are you getting on? I am sending lots of     and    your way

Hope everyone else good?

Take care

Lucyxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lucylew,

Glad to hear you are doing well. You will be fine and the Wessex will look after you they are all so lovely there. 

How are alll you other ladies? Lin & Tracey are you ok my buddies?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucy, glad to hear that things are developing nicely!  Best of luck for Monday, I'm sure you will be fine and those horrid dream will be just that.  All it does is prove how much this means to you   Plenty of    to you!!

Lin, Tracy, hope you are both ok too!  Heading into the hardest time still...


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys!
Oh yes....... one week down, one to go!!!! Aghhhh keep feeling little af twinges and feel a bit bloated all of a sudden!?! Oh well what will be will be. I am feeling very positive but also very positive if its negative.... If you catch my drift!!!!
Anyway, hoping as always you are 'ALL' good.
Lucy, how exciting.... I really found ec a breeze, as Lou said they are all so nice and look after you all the way. I had a chinese lady Dr do mine which was really funny as my husband is frow Singapore and she knew it really well.... One minute we were talking about Chilli crabs then it was all over!!!!! Just felt a bit sicky and totally knackered for the rest of the day. (Nothing knew on the knackered bit) You will be fine......with LOTS of eggs!!!
Hi Lou bet your feeling tons better, good to hear Wessex is 50% on the success!!! Hope we are in that %!!!!!
Tracey, hows it going girl? You've gone all quiet. Hope all is well!
Wishing everyone a great weekend, am of to my mummys for extra pampering!!!!!
Lin xx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello my lovely Dorset Dumplings!!

Witters  Thanks for the advice!  Much appreciated!!!  I agree about the transparent belly thing!!  Now that would be good!!  No good in a bikini though!!  Eeeeww!!

Lou   Its gr8 news about your next cycle!!  I have everything crossed that AF is timed to perfection!  Take it easy at work hon.  

Lin  How are you doing hon??  Glad the colds gone, and enjoy the pampering this weekend!!  I have everything crossed for you  eyes, legs, fingers, arms etc!!!  

Lou and Lin Just wanted to say thank you for keeping me sane with the texts, dont know what I would have done without you xx

Lucy  Sounds like great numbers!!  The odds of having no eggs with all those follies is pretty slim!  Youve probably got a better chance of winning the lottery!!  EC is not far away now.  Is it on Sunday?  You know I totally [email protected] myself before the EC, and I was an emotional wreck, but I dont remember anything from Mr P putting the sedation meds in, until I was sat in a chair in recovery.  I asked Neil the same questions over and over in recovery and for the rest of the day, and in the end he had to tell me everything that went on!

I did feel rough after, and was sick a lot, but I expected that as I always react that way to sedation/anaesthetic, but I was relieved, as it was over, and was just anxious to get the phone-call from the embryologist the next morning and then get on with ET.  Now its all a distant memory!!

You're gonna be just fine!  The Wessex treat you very very well, and are very caring.  You'll be in amazing hands!!

To all the Wessex Mums and bumps  lovely to hear your updates!  Such an inspiration.

Sorry I havent posted in a while!  I have been a little pre-occupied by the gaping hole we have in our ceiling, caused by a heating pipe leak!!!  LOL!!  Every time I look at the hole I want to giggle!!  Its been funny!!

The first week of our 2WW has gone fine!  Cystitis didnt hang around for long, not surprised with all the fluid Im drinking!  Sore throat amounted to nothing.  I feel very well, and happy and healthy!  I have a list of things to do and have chosen to do none of them!!  LOL!!  I am feeling good, boobs still arent my own, and I am still quite bloated, but other than that Im good!  From doing the Cyclogest I have found my cervix to still be very very high, so I take this as a good sign.  I have what feels like slight cramping today, but it feels different to period cramps, and with my PMA I am putting this down to implantation cramping!!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi guys, have been a stalker for a while with the odd comment but thought it was about time I actually joined you properly. I am due for EC next wednesday, is anyone else down for then, I understand it's a really really busy week for the Wessex?
I must say that you all have a great amount of PMA, I am having diffculty holding it together. It's my 3rd and last go so a lot rides on this one for me. 
I am really looking forward to my EC, I love the drugs they give you, it's my favourite part of this whole process and I love being looked after by my DH afterwards. We have arranged a whole heap of DVD's and sky+ is maxed up to the eye balls with movies and comedys.
Anyway it would be nice to know that someone else is going to be on the same 2WW with me.

 and   to you all.


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi LoopyLu!

I'm not on the same 2WW with you, but I am only 2 weeks ahead of you, as I had my EC on Wed 15th.  I must say they must give you different drugs to the ones they gave me, cos I felt wretched after, and vomited for about 24 hours!!

Well done for being prepared!  Our V+ was maxed out too, but when I was feeling bad enough to just watch TV, I just wanted to sleep, and when I was well enough to just watch TV, I didn't fancy watching it!!!  Typical!

Please keep us posted


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind but I have been taking a sneaky peek at your mails! And although I don't know you individually, wish you all the very best of luck with treatment. As my case proves, it worked for us third time at the Wessex and we are ever grateful to them for our little boy. 

I am posting because I am interested to know what and who has changed at the clinic since we were there. I know Mr Mason retired last year and dear Sue Inganells was heading up. Are there new consultants and/or nurses? 

We have had 3 fresh IVF cycles since having our son and in all probability, should stop now. But I am tempted to have another crack back at the Wessex, as it is local to us and ofcourse we have had success there. The Woking have been great too though. Perhaps this is just how its going to be. Anyone else thought about natural cycle IVF/are they still offering it at the Wessex?

Well, I'll look forward to hearing all your gossip and will have fingers crossed for you all.

Lots of love and best wishes

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Charlie1,

Not sure if they still do natural fresh cycle not noticed it before, I know they do the natural frozen. Chantal is the other conultant and more recently Jackie has joined them too. Their website has been updated recently, if you take a look at it I think it tells you all about the team. 
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I think with the pressure from the HFEA to reduce the number of multiple births many more clinics are offering this option, and the Wessex's price list does state that for the £2785 you get... Consultation with Counsellor, follicle tracking scans, egg recovery under sedation, embryo transfer , follow-up within 3 months of treatment or a pregnancy scan.  These would all be the same for natural cycle IVF, so I'd give them a call.

Wishing you luck!


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

welcome Loopylu! you will get great advice and support here, it really has been a life saver for me and I am sure it will continue to be for a while. It is also so reassuring hearing from all those mums to be and mums that have been to the wessex 

Anyway, have just been for my final scan and my EC will be tuesday so we will be virtually together on our 2ww  

Charlie, our boys are two weeks appart, great age isnt it? Sorry to hear you had no luck with your tx for #2. I am not sure about natural cycles, but a quick call to them and they will tell you. I have been amazed at how lovely they all are there and the great news is the success rates just seem to be going up and up. Chantal told me this morning that last month it was 54% and that is across all ages, which is fab  Goodluck anyway if you decide to go on with another cycle and we will be with you all the way 

Tracey, heh you sound in great spirits, which is fab news, glad youve done nothing on your list! rest is the best   I am sending lots of    your way. Thanks for the reassurance re: EC by the way, its made me feel loads better 

Lin, you sound really positive too, which is great, are you back at work now or taking it easy at home? Have a great weekend at your mums and keep in touch?     also thanks for your view of EC, really now feeling much better about it!

Lou, Witters, Lottie and everyone else, hope you all good and thanks for your goodluck wishes 

our scan this morning showed lining fine, two follies that are ready but the other 8 are still not quite cooked so an extra boost of puregon this morning and then EC tuesday. felt a little disappointed that the 8 were lagging behind but chantal didn't seem to be worried and had high hopes that they would catch up, anyway we will have to wait and see now, PMA PMA!! Also had a session with Patsey the counsellor, which was good, think dh enjoyed that too.

we are off to a bonfire party tonight with our NCT antenatal friends, looking forward to it and then Mum and Dad arriving tomorrow to provide childcare and general looking after, seemed a good idea at the time, now not sure I want them around during an emotional week, but need help with our 2 year old,   

Have a good weekend everyone and stay in touch

Lots of love

Lucyxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Lucy - Sending you lots of      for Tuesday for lots of juicy eggs!!!

    AF has arrived YIPPEEEEE!! Never been so glad that she is here! Not so pleased about the fact she came flooding out while I was shopping  

That means in 19 days we are game on again! Going to have a massive chinese tonight to celebrate and watch x factor with my new haircut I am sporting today. Had to get it done my skin and hair have gone so dry and horrible after all those pesky injections  

Sending lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

​
[fly][size=10pt]Yay for Aunt Flo!!!!​[/fly]

Sorry she arrived a bit unceremoniously (sp?) but I'm chuffed she's here!!! Really, really chuffed!!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great to hear everything is going well for you all 

Here are some pics I took in the spa - a bit dodgy, but space and depth were... interesting!

Myles:










Keilidh:


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Wooh! Water babies! Love the pics Witters!!

How is everyone?? It's gone very quiet here 

BOB has moved in here and I am doing something I haven't done in years, scrutinising every sign and symptom. Like....

_The I am pregnant symptoms..._

Boobs. Used to be 32A, with a couple of 32B's for the occasional pre-Aunt Flo visit. Well the 32B's are feeling too tight, and uncomfortable.
I have nipples like tank starter buttons.
I have gone off sweets (and I am the BIGGEST sweet-a-holic ever!)
Increased appetite. It seems like I am hungry, constantly.
Cramping - it's surely implantation cramping!

_The I might not be PG, symptoms which occasionally sneak in..._

Cramping - could it be AF cramping?

Friday morning seems such a long way away. But I can, and I will do this!! (Just might need some help from you guys.) I am trying to fill my week. I am meeting Loubelle  for lunch on Tuesday (so excited about that!!). Weds my friend is coming over. Thursday I am going to the cinema with my Niece (age 13), Nephews (age 9) and Mum-in-Law.

Please help me! I almost POAS this morning, had to make myself get rid of that FMU so that I couldn't.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

All great potential signs Tracey!  Try to stay away from the HPT's though!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Step away from the sticks Tracey!

Good symptoms - keeping everything crossed for that Friday Treat!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies, you seem as nutty as the girls on the clomid board   and I am so relieved to see all of the photos of the bambinos!! It really can work!  

I have just read this thread and feel it would be rude to read and then shoot off.  Also, I have some questions.  We are likely to get referred for IVF in the New Year, basically my con said if I have another appointment (i.e, I'm not pg) then we will discuss IVF.  DH and I are completely lost.  We hadn't even heard of IVF before about 12 months ago   and don't know about clinics.

Anyway, our NHS con also has a clinic that is a satellite to the Wessex, so that will be our preferred clinic in terms of convenience and we were wondering about the things you don't see on the website, like, 
1) are there any waiting lists, if so how long?  
2) How long roughly is there between your first consultation and treatment beginning? 
3) Are you made to feel comfortable and not just a cash cow?

I have a million questions, but these three are the most burning  

Good luck for those little embies sticking!
PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey PoDdy! 

I had private treatment which there was no waiting list, only waiting for the right time in your cycle.  I'm not sure how the NHS side of things work in that respect, I think there is a standard NHS waiting list, but the clinic will beable to fit you in once you reach the top?

We had our consultation, then had to wait for AF to show.  In the meantime, we had to get all the blood results back along with infection testing for both of us.  It is great if you can start getting these tests done now so you can get started as soon as once you get that OK   Depending on which treatment you go for depends when you actually start treatment.  I for example had to wait until CD19 to start down regging.

You are actually treated as people!   They call you by your Christian name and if people you know (nurses, doctors etc) spot you, they always say hello even if you are not actually seeing them that day.  Money is upfront on the first appointment, which is hard in one way, but does make the appointments more 'friendly' and less like a business.

I had an issue at one point, but it was certainly resolved very well and professionally which in my opinion is far more important than the initial issue.

Sorry, gotta dash, two little people are not in the best of moods


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey PoDdy, Welcome!

I recently had treatment with the Wessex (privately), there is / was currently a 4 week wait for the initial consultation but they have no waiting list for actually starting treatment, as Witters said it is all based around your cycle as you have to start on certain days usually day 19. 

Again I echo what Witters said about the staff we (Me & Boyfriend) think they are all amazing, and have been treated so well all throughout, and have looked after us very well. I would recommend the clinic to anyone.

You will be well cared for there no doubt about it   

Feel free to ask us as many questions as you like! 

Lou xxxxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Girlies,
Sorry, I should have pointed out I would be going private. 

It sounds just like the satellite clinic (Hampshire Clinic) we are using for tracking scans, very friendly and are even aware that their treatment is expensive, so trys to work out the most affordable options. 

If I can get a head start on the 4 week appointment wait and get some bloods done up front, that would be something. At the moment, I wont be seeing my con until Feb, but have already chatted to the clinic about getting that moved forward to Jan and if we feel really impatient, I'll just ask for a referral over the phone. It seems ridiculous to wait 4 months between appointments to just be told that the NHS can't do anything else for us, but the con said it means the NHS are paying for our initial consultation and overview AND it gives us a last ditch attempt to try naturally  

I'm going to hang around on this thread if that's ok, I am dying to see some IVF   's  

Sticky vibes everyone!
PoDdy


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi PoDdy
Can only reiterate what others have said about Wessex (we went private - no such thing as NHS paying when we were at that stage - of course, now NHS won't pay for a FET for a second for us as we already have D - typical) 
ANyway - they were just fabulous all the way through - can't praise them enough - even if we hadn't been successful. 
As you can see from the success rates mentioned a few posts ago, there are lots of IVF babes - mine is just one - though not a babe anymore - where did the time go?

Poll


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Poll,
She is sooo cute and the great thing is that you know how lucky you are  

Don't get me started on qualifying for NHS treatment    in my PCT you have to be over 36 and not had treatment privately, no other children (either of the couple), BMI below 30 and you must have a preference for pink underwear (either of the couple)....I think they do it to cut the numbers down.  I wrote to my MP, he's nagging on my behalf  .  We are lucky, we can afford IVF, it's the ladies that can't that I get so angry for....It is a shame because the NHS treatment is world class, with great consultants and support staff, we just can't access them!  

PoDdy


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys
dito to all that!!!!!
Echoing the others, we have been very satisfied with the Wessex.........even more so if we get our BFP on thursday!!! Good luck!x
Lucy, been thinking of you luvvy. How'd it go today??
Getting ever so slightly impatient now, and wondering if I did a sneaky test tomorrow what would happen?? Its like bloody christmas come early. Just hoping I'm not gonna get a crappy home made knitted jumper thats to small for me!!!!! Am also going if not gone a bit mad!!! Sorry!
Anyway take care all!
Lin (the nutter!!!) xxx
ps Can someone let me know how you get the 'mood' faces on, am going even more loopy trying to do it!!!!! xxx


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh!! 
Just noticed I hve some?!! How'd that happen!!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lindatt71 ~ you have to be a charter member to take advantage of the mood bears  you can find more info here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99199.0


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

hiya ladies,

just a quick one from me as quite tired still.....EC went well, no pain, no side effects and 7 eggs which for my one ovary was a good result, now getting a little worried about tomorrows call, but trying to think positive 

Lin, when is your test day? 

PoDy, just to echo all other comments, wessex fab, no waiting and such lovely service, and looks like there success rates are getting better and better, just hope that applies to all of us!

Tracey, how are you doing, not long now? from your last post I have such good feelings that it will be BMP!

Witters your twins are gorg  

Loopylu, I think your are in for EC tomorrow Goodluck  

love to everyone

Lucyx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, glad you plan to stick around!

Poll, Happy belated Birthday to Daisy!!   What did you do for it?  What exciting pressies did she get? 

Lucy, your ovary did great!  They did catch up then 

Lin, here's hoping for a perfect party dress for you instead of that dodgy jumper!  

Loopylu, good luck today!!!

Everyone else, big hello's!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well........................
Bit naughty, couldn't wait!!
and....
Got a 'fantastic party dress' hee hee! a BFP!!!!!!!
OMG!!! BIG FAT DIRTY DARK LINE, no mistaking!!! 
Still early days, I know but how many hurdles left now? Heres hanging on scan day. Am calling clinic tomorrow ( after doing my proper day test, don't want to get told off!) to let them know.
Anyway hoping for same news to all 2wwters and those just beginning.
Tracey your turn next fingers and everything crossed.
Lou, not long for you too girl! 
Hope you got lots fertilised Lucy!
Loopylu, hope your EC was a success!
and thankyou so much to all of you for your support and help answering those weird and wonderful questions!!!! Will properly have more no doubt. Didn't have any pregnancy 'side effects' with my daughter, apart from getting big, so hopefully it will be the same!!!
Lin xxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow Congratulations Lin, really happy for you              so is your official test date tomorrow? you must be so excited...  

Am thinking of you all.... hope the rest of the 2ww s are all doing ok... keeping everything crossed for everyone    keeps me full of hope when my time comes next for FET cycle.. hopefully Jan next yr... can't wait!

xx
Sofia


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Well done Lin!  Much much better than the wooly jumper I keep getting  

PoDdy


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Lin - that's fantastic news!!    . Take care of yourself over the next few days. The Wessex will be thrilled when you call them tommorrow. Well done!!

Lucylew - well done on getting 7 eggs from one ovary - that's amazing. Fingers crossed that you get lots fertilising.    

Witters - love the underwater photos, so cute!

Tracey - good luck for Friday.    

I hope everyone else is OK. Has anyone heard from Annie or Lottie? They've been very quiet recently. I'm wondering if their bundles of joy have arrived or is it a bit too early?

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey - congrats on the BFP - what brilliant news!

PoDdy - loved your 'pink pants' comment - feels a bit like that. We went for a meeting about FET (which we can't afford on balance - slumber on frosties) and were incensed to discover that if we did decide to proceed then we'd have to have the whole set of tests again - £95 each! Now I understand why I'd have to (sort of) but not why DH would have to who has NO PART in FET at all - if I was single it'd be £95 cheaper - how can they justify that!

ANyway - rant over. Could only afford IVF the first time cos my Dad very suddenly died and we got some money from there - just as well it worked first time.

Witters - can't believe D is three - she's sooo grown up. All toilet trained for over six months now (did it over night, no potties - straight to the loo) no nappies at night, dresses herself completely, knows about 23 letters and about 9 numbers to recognise. She's pretty phenomenal actually (though I am slightly biased!) Must change her ticker.
We had a great party (six of her friends - quite enough though) Pressies - some great ones  but we didn't go overboard as a) no need, got enough already and b) OMG it's CHristmas soon anyway!

So best of luck to all you 2wwers - it's such an exciting time and seems like a whole age ago - I'm quite jealous. THough D's been poorly for ages on and off with chickenpox and then a whole raft of viruses and the broken nights have been killing me - not sure I could do that again - but then, I wouldn't be working so it'd be easier.

Take care

Poll


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lindatt71 said:


> OMG!!! BIG FAT DIRTY DARK LINE, no mistaking!!!


Oh Lin!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is incredibly awesomely amazing news!!!! A dream come true!!! Oh! So wonderful!!

           ​
What did Hubby say??


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Lin.

I have been lurking for a while... glad to hear all the fab reviews of Wessex.... We have our initila consultation booked for the end of November... so thought I would join you.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

LIN - YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Whoop whoop!!! Well done! That is such excellent news, I am soooooo pleased for you. Here's hoping the good news rubs off onto everyone else here and we get many more of the well deserved BFP's.

Good luck to all you other cycling / 2ww waiting girlies, I am praying for you all.

Oh Lin, I have such a smile on my face, that is brilliant.

Tracey - You next my darling  

Lots of hugs to you all, i'm in such a good mood now ! xxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

poll, how lovely to hear from you again - your little girl sounds wonderful!

lin - many many many congrats! wonderful news - and gives us 2nd timers such hope that we WILL get a sibling for our little miracles!!

I tested two days early btw and did 'fess up to the clinic - they were great and got me in that day for an HCG test!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Couldn't work out how to post photos so here's a video link instead!!






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lin, Woohooo!  So excited for you!  I too tested early (3 days) and confessed.  They were great and so excited for us.  It's fantastic that it's a dark BFP, a lovely black, slinky number eh?   Please keep us posted with all your news - everyone's reactions, how you're feeling etc.  Oh, and the TTC is over, but that brings a whole new unexplored world of pregnancy worries!  Please post any questions or worries and we'll do our best to support you in this exciting part of your journey 

CJD, off to check out your link...  Glad you were able to find a solution!

Poll, wow!  She sounds wonderful!  How fantastic to get toilet training done like that?!  We are taking it slow, steady and not too seriously.  Works for us and they are both responding well now.  They are able to hold for much longer which in itself is useful.  I'm going to pick a week and be brave and concentrate on it.  Our problem begins when we put knickers or clothes on the bottom half.  Bare bottomed and they are both perfect.

Huge positive vibes to everyone on their 2WW, I really hope this is a very positive time for you all and you will all be joining Lin in that slinky black dress!  Hey, you may even get extra sparkles too!   I'm loving these references by the way!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woah, we've all gone Halloweeney!

I forgot to say:
Lin-da i-is preg-nant! Lin-da i-is preg-nant!

Woohooo!! Did I say Congrats? 

[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Forgot to say, welcome to PoDdy - you will find everyone very friendly on here, and at The Wessex!

Fingers crossed that you get a BFP before then though and never need to go there x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, you have one, happy, giggly baby there!  Too cute for words!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Lin!!! SUCH FANTASTIC NEWS!!! i'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOURS...TAKE CARE NOW AND ENJOY RINGING THE CLINIC AND EVERYONE YOU CAN THINK OF!!!

So sorry for not being on here for a while ladies - been keepig a sly eye on the site but not been well and have just not had the energy to keep up properly...

I will try to read back to catch up!!!

Tracey - how are you babe? Must be any day now? How have you been? xxx

PoDdy - Hello there - you've joined a great thread - the ladies on here are really supportive and friendly...I hope to get to know you more - but wish you don't have to hang around here too long!!!!! Good luck with TTC!!! XXX

Soooooooooooo - where is everyone else with their endeavours? I can only read to the end of this page now I've started typing so i can't see!!!!

Lou / Lucy How are things? xxx

Kylecat - hi sweetheart - how are you and your ickle bump getting along? Would love to see you for a catch up babe...x

Witters - bet your little one's are excited about today!!! Are you doing anything special? Hope you are well huni X

Annie - hi babe - how are you feeling We're nearly there! Seems like an age now!

Pol / LAM / cjd - Hello ladies! How are you? x

Broomie / Mrs Shaw - How are you? Been far too long? xx

I'm sorry if I've forgotten any personals - not really with it still! But have been thinking of you all...missed you!!

ME - full of cold, tired, HUGE, uncomfy and more than ready to have this bubba! Sleep is a nightmare and every bone aches...BUT - it shouldn't be too long now I suppose.  We are 38 wks this Sunday - so counting down the days.  I've loved being pregnant adn been very lucky really, but I really want my body back now and want to see my little girl!! I'm sitting at home, feeling crappy and want to be a Mummy!  The kicks are really painful - i never realised how strong these little being couold be!! LOL! Anyway - i will make sure you know the minute something happens - and will text one of you to post for me if I can't...I promise!  

Right - I'm gonna try and read back some more...sorry again for being bad at keeping in touch.

Sending big love to all - ladies fill me in!

Lots and lots of love
Lottie & Tillie-Bump
XXX


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Lottie,
I'm going to call the Wessex today.  DH was very relieved to hear all of your responses, we both feel more relaxed about it now.

I know you are uncomfortable, but what I wouldn't give to have your aches and pains   

Try to aim for the 18th of November, it's a good date, it worked fab for me   

PoDdy


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi PoDdy!
Have blown you some bubbles!

I know - I shouldn't moan - sorry...just read my post and gave myself a little slap!!   I 

I'm glad that this thread is offering you both some peace of mind - TTC is damn hard and treatment is nowt but a rollercoaster- BUT - the end result makes it all worth while and hopefully 2009 will be your year hun...    

Will try for the 18th - my lucky number acutally!! 

right - on to the ironing!

Take care XXX


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thankyou all!!!!
Did another one this morning and all good (you never know, could of been a dud!)
Wessex was really pleased for me, they have just called and I have a scan date for the 21st Nov ......next hurdle!!!
Got everything crossed for you Tracey tomorrow. Got a good feeling!!
Hoping all going well for Loopylu and Lucy.... Its all so exciting.
Not long for you Lottie, it's horrible those last 2 weeks and I was 10 days late (sorry) But its sooooo worth it! Hang in there get a big hot curry down you! Do your cold good too!
Hi to everyone else there seems loads of us on here at the mo, You are not alone (spooky voice) 
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How are you all doing? 

Lucylew/Loopylu, how are you both doing? All ok I hope. 

Lottie, really good to hear from you. Not long now!

Had a lovely day today, it was my 30th birthday, been shopping, went out to lunch, went to ski slope on the ringos, and just been out for dinner so a goo day as had by all   

DP and I were chatting about christmas, and I am now after some advice. We will be starting our frozen cycle 11 November, so I will be on 2ww over xmas period. We are due to spend xmas with MIL this year, so my question is what do you think would be best bearing in mind I want to be as relaxed as poss......Do we have xmas here at home which will involve me cooking xmas dinner, or go to MIL which involves travelling to Surrey which although it isn't far is always a bit of a schlap! The alternative is to eat out at a hotel with everyone but that to sooooo expensive we can't really afford to do that. What should we do? I'v never been on a 2ww wait before so not sure what to expect, but know I want to chill and not be stressing about silly things!

I know i've already said it Tracey - But i'll say it on here too - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW honey    

Hope all you other ladies are good too - Kylecat, Witters and everyone .........

Lots of love to you all.

xxxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Belated Happy Birthday Lou!

As for Christmas, personally I would spend it just the two of you - remove stress completely! However, if that's not an option, could you not invite others to stay with you but ask that you don't do the cooking? Does your MIL know you're on your 2ww then? If so, surely everyone you have to stay could rally round and let you rest - then you remove the stress of travelling but also the stress of hosting but don't have the cost of dinner out.

Is that doable?

Tracey, keeping everything crossed for your treat tomorrow x


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in shock...


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

YIPEEEEEEE!!!!!!
Well done girl!
Not seen one like that though, does the 2-3 mean how many babies youre having!!!!!!!! heee heee!!!!
Happy days for us, we will be due about the same time how cool!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Tracey, that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many many congratulations on your amazing treat!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohooo!!! Tra-cey i-is preg-nant! Tra-cey i-is preg-nant!! How exciting! Well done!!! Well done for holding out too! What a yummy treat you got! You will always remember Halloween fondly now!  Many congratulations to you both! The Wessex truly are great! 

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

congratulation tracey thats fantastic news
take it easy
love
sa
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lou, Happy belated 30th birthday to you!   You kept that quiet! 

As for you dialemma, I think I would go to MIL's.  If she isn't aware, then you have an excuse for not drinking as you will need to drive.  It also means you won't feel pressured to cook or clear up and being the 'guest' you will naturally get waited on.  Plus it means you can leave at any time rather than saying under your breath 'please just go now!' if you've had enough and they are still hanging about.  It's a great time for the 2ww as your mind atleast will be occupied   Ultimately, the decision is yours though, but there are my thoughts.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey and hubby   really happy for you                brill halloween pressie... so so happy for you... wow getting such good results from Wessex, long may it continue for us all... am getting more and more excited for us trying again next year...    Good luck to everyone     

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, you can do it, you have waited so long and appeared to have been the most patient person ever!  All these bfp's must be difficult yet so inspiring for you.  I can't wait for it to be your turn


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks hun   
xxx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

wow - another Wessex success!!!
FANTASTIC NEWS TRACEY & HUBBY!!!  Enjoy your special day! Well done you!!          

Lou - hummmm Christmas - that's a tricky one - the 2ww can be really hard (I wont fib to you) BUT - i found being busy better than sitting at home. I did the first week at home; to relax and let my body recover and hopefully aid the embies to bed-in, and then went back to work (commuting to London) the 2nd wk - it was actually much easier being around people and almost "pretending" that nothing was going on in my world.  the week went a lot quicker! But it's up to you really.  I take it that your MIL doesn't know? or are you afraid that too many questions will be asked?  I'm happy to give you my mobi if you decide to go to Surrey - you can always call me of you need to "air" any feelings...We've all been there and know how tricky it can be. I too will be in Surrey!!!! XXX

Sofia - i second what Witters has said - hoping that all the postives go towards some strong PMA vibes for you angel.  Roll on 2009 and your BFP XXX

Stumpy - Hi babe - how are you? Waht's happening in your world? XXX

Right - off to see Midwife - not feeling great still but think it's all down to the cold rather than anything else - but been called in anyway...

Back later lovely ladies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG I love this thread! That's 2 BFP's and I've only just joined! Keep em coming girls  
Suddenly feeling a lot more hopeful.

Congratulations Tracey  

PoDdy


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Tracey - I know i've already told you but I will on here too - CONGRAULATIONS to you both, that is such great news. ( I knew it!!)

Thanks for your replies re christmas ladies, you have helped. Seems that that time of year will make it go faster which will be great.

And thanks for the birthday wishes. Yesterday would have been my OTD if we'd had ET and not frozen all. That would have been a good day to get a BFP, but hopefully I will get a New Year BFP instead. You girls give me so much hope! It will happen!!

Much love to you all. Happy Halloween xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Many many congratulations Tracey on your  , absolutely delighted for your both! It's lovely to read such good news. 

Loubelle - good luck for your treatment coming up soon and happy belated birthday wishes!

Lottie - so lovely to hear from you - sorry to hear that you've been feeling so poorly, there is a lot going round at the moment. Hope that your midwife appt went well today. be lovely to meet up, I am around next weekend if the baby hasn't come by then!

Lin - hope you are well and taking it nice and easy!

Hi to all the other Wessex ladies too.  

I am feeling a bit rubbish at the mo - got a nasty cold coming so going to take it easy over the weekend before I go back to school on monday. Hope I don't get too many trick or treaters round - can't be bothered to answer the door!!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

lin- congratulations on your BFP, thats brilliant news, take things steady though, make sure DH keeps doing the hoovering!!

tracey- i know ive already said it but i shall say it again, congratulations.

lou- sorry i missed your birthday, sounds like you had a great day.  xmas i would say dont do hotel its never that good really. all the same old same old without that much love put into it (having been a chef and working xmas day myself, i know only too well.

hey lottie- you could be popping this w'end as you are big too, keep us posted.

anyway, just to let everyone know that bert joined us on saturday morning.  officially 13 days early, but still weighing in at 8lb 8oz (yes he made my eyes water).  he was born and poole and they wanted to keep him in for 24hrs, so we moved to bmth on sunday and came home yesterday, a little later than we had hoped coz Bert was jaundice, but he is all ok now    as you can imagine DH and i are over the moon, it still doesnt feel real that we have our miracle little boy here at home with us.

hello to everyone else. sorry no personals, i have caught up, but i could be here hours...............

xxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratualtion annie and dh, welcome to the world little man
have lots of fun with bert and enjoy everyday, trust me it all goes far too quickly
take care
love
sa and daisy
xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!
Been waiting to say Congrats Annie!!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!! Little Bert! I love love love the name and it suits him - very handsome little chappy!! (Tillie will be more than happy to date!!)
Wishing you and DH a lovely first week and lifetime with your little fella... 
     
      
  

     
 ​
Well saw midwife today and Tillie is more or less in the same position as last week! urghhhh - i was really hoping that she'd moved down a bit more; she is still 2-3/5's engaged but a little back to back, so I need to sit on the exercise ball more to get her to move round a bit. Going to see an acupuncturist on Monday morning to see if things can move along! Anyone been to see a lady called Sandy? My midwife gave me her number but I' told she works with the Wessex too?

Good news is that my cold is on it's way out and I'm starting to feel more human again...

Has anyone had any trick or treaters yet? I'm on my own and a bit afraid of opening the door!!!

Sending big love to everyone - have a great weekend.

Lottie XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Annie on the birth of little Bert - you must be both over the moon - such great news!    

That's a great weight too - a healthy little chappie!

I shall toast you all later with my glass of orange squash!  

Lottie - glad you are beginning to feel a little better  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  Congrats to you and DH Annie!  I simply LOVE the name!  Bert - so cute!  Enjoy mummyhood   Glad he got over his jaundice pretty quick.  Myles and Keilidh had it too and were under the lamps for weeks.  At one point, Keilidh was under two in one go!  

When you get a chance, I'd love to hear all about your labour and delivery, I hope it wasn't too bad   Remember we are here should you need any advice or reassurance.  The first few weeks can be quite scary.  You can ofcourse PM me if you prefer...

Hugs to you and your new family - and well done!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Stumpy - forgot to say - lovely piccy of Daisy on your profile!!  
xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tracy on your BFP.
Congratulations Annie on the birth of Bert- cool name...


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Annie, that's wonderful news - enjoy mummyhood!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't believe how much positivity there is on this thread. BFP's coming out of our ears and even a 'real live' baby. It's fantastic  
My EC went quite well, it seems I must have quite a high tolerance to the drugs and again can remember the pain of collection, am quite pleased now that it's my last go and I don't have to go through that again, I was even praising it before for being the best bit, how wrong I was!! I got 9 eggs which is better than I ever expected, I am a poor responder. 8 have fertilised and today we decided to go to day 5 blastocyst, this was on the recommendation of the clinic and they know it's our last time so I am hoping that this is the right thing to do. Has anyone else had blastocyst transfered?
I am very nervous now, but at least I have a couple of extra days before my impending bed rest to try and do some shopping 
I am so so so so pleased for your BFP's. Please send me some of your pregnant vibes   
PoDdy I am with Hampshire and Wessex so if you want any advice then let me know.

Loopy


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations Annie!!!!!
Loving that name Bert, bless!!!! Hoping his colour is coming on and you're eyes have stopped watering. My Daughter was 9lb+ So know where you're coming from!!!!
Lottie, is it Sandie Stidwell from Arlesford? If so she is lovely, thats where I had all my IVF Accupuncture and maybe it helped??!!?? 
Loopy, great news. We wanted to go to Blast but with only 3 eggs they said not to. Not that it made any difference  Have read lots on it though and it seems the way to go if possible. Fingers crossed for you.
Hi Tracey how you feeling, I keep feeling a bit light headed and still got those pesky twinges. Got my old pregnancy diary I had with Rebecca and all seems about the same so far!!!
A big Hello to everyone else too!!!!!!!
Lin x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Lin,

Yep - think it's the same lady - glad you liked her! I'm hoping she can help move things along a bit for me...

This thread is indeed a positive one at the moment - long may it continue for you all...!!! 

Loopylu - congrats on your EC - sounds very successful.  I had day 3 transfer but a lot of my cycle buddies had blasts and the results were very good; you know you are getting the strongest of the bunch put back!!!  Good luck huni - lots of PMA coming your way  
                                                


Big kiss to everyone XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,
More great news eh?  Well done Annie  .  I love the name Bert, in our family, all of the boys are referred to as Bert - sounds weird, but it's quite endearing   and even some of our close male friends get called Bert.

Thanks Loopy,
I called the Wessex on Thursday and they are going to sent through some info, so I'll probably have loads of questions when that arrives!  
PoDdy


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

gosh so much news, I have spent over an hour catching up and its all been good positive stuff all the way!

first of all well done and CONGRATS to Lin and Tracey [fly]    [/fly]   

 

cant believe your fab news, well done girls 

Congratulations Annie on birth of Bert, cool name, take it easy when you can and enjoy mummyhood its great  

Loopylu, sorry to hear EC was painful, hope you are o.k and enjoying your shopping before the big day monday? we will be more or less on the same 2ww, my OTD is 14th november, take care and keep in touch xx

well we have had a good week, 5 of 6 eggs fertilised, so I was feeling so positive up until ET yesterday when we heard that only 2 were good enough to go back, which is great and so what if none left for freezing we wont need them PMA PMA, but something about ET has worried me and since yesterday I have been batting away negative thoughts. IS THIS NORMAL, I want to feel positive and I want it to work so much, but the niggles have started already, and 18 days to go how am I going to cope?

Having so much recent success at the wessex has helped and is an inspiration, they must really know what they are doing, but also I feel a bit, well the good news has to run out soon, and will it be me? god just read this back and sounds awful, but honest and helps to write it down.

my mum is here looking after ds which is great as dealing with a 2 yr old is not relaxing! but in a way I just want to get back to work and forget everything!

I have some nice things planned, shopping with a friend, new james bond film with DH and some dvds I have been wanting to see for ages, and on the up side I am feeling incredibly rested with all this sleep, acupuncture and relaxation etc.............

take care all

Lucyxx

p.s welcome LAM, I think you have got lost in all the news, its great here and couldnt be more supportive through a hard time, also wessex fab


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you ladies for all your lovely words, gary and i have just been reading through them all. glad the name has gone down so well. hands up who has ever noticed the picture of bert from sesame street on the left near my name!!!! we didnt know bert was going to be a boy, but we did know if he was a boy he was going to be bert!!

x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

oh yes!!! there hs is - Bert!!
I love Bert & Ernie too!!! 
Hope you and your little lad are doing well angel - can't wait to meet him!!!

All ok here - looking forward to a lazy day...

how is everyone?
XXX


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, Had my ET today, it went really really well, I had 2 blasts put back and 3 were frozen   I am sooo happy, it all seems to be going so well, it's a better result than I've had before. 
Lucy - what you're feeling is perfectly natural, you will find that the next 11 days will be the slowest of your life, one minute you'll feel positive and then next you will be convinced it's not going to work. I had exactely the same feelings about the good luck running out for the Wessex, I was just too frightened to say it   
What I have realised is that it makes no difference what happens around you, it will either work or not, you could look for every sign possible to guide you one way or another but you have to stop looking for them. If all else fails as long as you can show a positive image to everyone around you they will reflect that back to you, even if you're falling apart inside.
My OTD is the 15th so we're very close and I'm a Lucy too, I think that's a good sign!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Loopy!!  I'm so pleased that you are doing so well, what strong embies you have   Your advice is so level headed and exactly right, I think you are in the right frame of mind heading into your 2ww.  Even if it goes to pot, we will cheer you on    I love the part where you say about luck running out, but it's all about you and nobody around you.  All this is definately a 50-50 chance - for everyone.  Rest up and heaps of positive, sticky vibes to you!

Annie, I have noticed the Bert in your posts, just never clicked until you said it!  Still loving it, I'm sure he will too in the future, being such an unusual, yet smile making name, he will certainly not be like me with 4 other Sarah's in my class.  I was always known as 'Sarah 2'    Also, when he reaches my two's age, spelling it will be easy as B, E, R and T are all really easy letters to say and remember.  Unlike Keilidh or Myles    My poor children!

We had a fun day yesterday.  It's DH's business partners 40th birthday, so we decided to indulge a little (as much for us as for him!) and hired him an Aston Martin!  Sadly, (  ) we had to go and collect it and drive it over to him.  It was a lovely treat, and you should hear that engine roar!  I was following DH and every time he accellerated off, Myles would shout 'weeeee! Daddy!'  He loves cars!  Hasten to add, he was speechless when we turned up in it and hopefully he will have something to enjoy and look back fondly for an important point in his life.  Just a shame it isn't for keeps


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

gosh really hoping I didnt offend anyone with my prev post, the emotions were very strong that day, but I seem to be feeling more and more positive every day now   thankyou Loopy for your very kind and wise thoughts on how nothing around you will make any difference now. I will stop looking for signs  

I have had a glorious 3 days of total pampering but now ready to do a few more things, cant ly on the sofa for ever! and I think you dwell on things more when brain isnt occupied!

We did go and see James Bond on sunday night, that was good, although not my favouritie JB.

I have the rest of this week off work, then a long weekend away with family and then back to work. It seems like OTD is a million years away.

Loopy how are you doing? tracey and Lin hope you are both good and resting up when you can? Lou when is your start date for your FET?

Hope everyone else good

Lucyxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucy, you can never offend anyone  I'm sure that every one of us have thought similar things if we'd own up to it   All it indicates is how much all this means to you.  Nothing wrong in that.  Good to hear that you have settled into it and taking it easy.  

Hugs to all!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Loopy - well done for a great ET!! and great you got to have some frozen too - here's to a calm 2 weeks angel...here if you need us!      

Lucy - as Witters said - no offence taken at all!! impossible! This is the place for you to be honest and open (if you want!) as we all totally understand and know what a rolercoaster this road is...   

All other ladies - sending love - hope you're well.
Sorry if I'm a tad quiet these days - very uncomfy and still waiting! will let you know if anything happens!

Lots of love
lottie XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Not getting impatient to meet your little girl are you?   Let us know what you are thinking and how you are feeling!  You are at a very exciting albeit worrying point!  Sending you lots of love, luck and easy, quick labour vibes!!!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey All!!

How are you all doing. Lottie, sorry you are uncomfortable, I bet you can't wait!! 9 months is a long time  

Lucy, Glad you are feeling better and more positive now - keep it up hun, we are all here for you  

Witters - Aston sounds great!  

Loopy - How are you doing hun? 

Annie - How is little Bert? 

Tracey, Lin - How you doing girlies?

Hi to everyone else, how are you all keeping?

We have our start up app for FET on Thursday, all our drugs arrived today   So its all go go go next week. We will be starting Provera Weds and Buserelin on Friday. Not so pleased about getting jabbed every morning again   but it's all going to be worth it. I can feel it!! Lucy, we are hoping to have blasts put back too. 

Lots of love to you all  

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, but I've been in a bit of a daze since Friday.

Lou - Glad that it's all getting going hon! I'm very excited for you!!! Text me and keep me posted! Must get together again 

Lucy, no offence taken, and the luck is not going to run out! I only ended up with 3 eggs, and of those 3 only 2 fertilised. But we never lost hope, and we have been been talking to and cheering our embies on ever since. It's PMA all the way.

Loopy - great news about your cycle too! Now both you and Lucy make sure you take lots of rest and keep that mind positive and occupied.

Welcome to the world Bert! And it's great to know everything's going well with you too Lottie!!

Lin - Glad everything's going well. Like you I have some pesky crampy twinges, but I'm also more tired and have huge boobies (was 32A/B was measured on Saturday and am now 32D!! ), so am taking them all as good signs.

Witters - Aston's are one of Neil's fave cars, his fave is a mid 90's Vantage.

Hello to everyone else too - Love coming to this thread, feels like home!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wishing you lots of luck Lou!  As you know, my two are little frosties   You will find the treatment far, far nicer.  Only thing is that you need to continue the oestrogen and progesterone 12 weeks into pregnancy as the FET is all a 'pretend' cycle and so your body needs to begin producing all the correct hormones to keep your baby(ies) safe.  Well worth it though 

Tracey, glad you are doing well!  Sounds like your boobies are going into over drive!  I too am a 32A but only went up to a B cup.  I was extremely lucky though as they knew exactly what to do and dispite babe's arriving 10 weeks early, they still produced plenty of milk for Myles and Keilidh.  Infact, I breastfed up until they were 16/17 months old and only then as they self weaned.  It was however hard work on my part with lots and lots of pumping, especially in the beginning as they were physically too young to nurse.  Babies need to be 34 weeks (gestation) before they can suckle


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

HELP! minor cramps yesterday afternoon and then cramps so bad that woke me up last night, feeling fine this morning. cant help but think this is over, but trying to still keep PMA. 

god this is the hardest thing I have ever had to do! 

any reassurance welcome!  

Lucyx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Try not to worry Lucy   Still a 50/50 chance   I tested 3 days early as I was major cramping plus heavy bleeding!  You are not out yet    I also bled the day before my 7 week scan and thought for sure I was loosing it.  I called the clinic's emergency number and the doctor I spoke to said to try not to worry as it could be twins and them implanting nice and tight.  Sure enough, the very next day we saw two heartbeats.  Remember, if they are snuggling in (which is what we must be thinking) we need a positive enviroment for them, so visualise them pinching and pulling as they dig in nice and deep - for the long 8 month wait ahead   

Remind me, when's your test date?


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Not getting impatient to meet your little girl are you?  Let us know what you are thinking and how you are feeling! You are at a very exciting albeit worrying point! Sending you lots of love, luck and easy, quick labour vibes!!!


How did you guess Witters!!! Yep - want bubba out now - more to know that she's ok  and obviously to get the labour done adn dusted 
BUT nothing to report - i've cleaned - DH has painted - i've re-packed my bags AGAIN...and now it's wait wait wait!

Lucy - huni - with you all the way. This is the toughest bit angel. Stay positive - cramps can be a very good thing! I had em...Try not to think to hard about the "signs" and concentrate on being calm and directing all your energy to your tummy - as Witters said; your embies have a lot of work to do and they need a nice comfy environment to get snuggly in. You're doing great...remember that!       

Loopy - how's tricks with you huni? Also hoping you're managing to stay positive...we're here if you need us.     

Tracey & Lou - looking good! Hope you are taking it nice and easy! xxx

Witters - i love Aston's! My old boss had one and the garage was where i lived - so i used to get to drive it for it's servicing!!! Loved it!! Mad cars! Happy Birthday to your DH X Love to you and the littles as always - can't wait to meet you all!! As soon as Tillie decides to make her grand entrance! 

Right - i'm off to B&Q and Hobbycraft! Life is just too exciting!

Lots of love to all Wessex ladies - keep positive
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everybody  
    Gosh its certainly busy on here! and all the bfp's sounds fantastic. Haven't been on for absolute ages. I had real trouble with my pc for well over a month and then i gave up on it completely until i purchased a new one, setting it all up yesterday and now I'm up and running.
Annie - congratulations to you and your hubby and a very big welcome to Bert  . I so hope we have another meet up and we can all have a cuddle.

Lottie - nearly your turn! nice to get your text the other day. You sound great, always upbeat which i love, maybe you can help me get motivated before you are busy full time  

Kylecat - hope you are doing OK.

Broomie - Hows the sickness i so hope its passed altogether and you can now enjoy eating again.
must spend a bit of time going back over the last month so i will when i get a spare half hour.

Last week i had a day in hospital having my tube clipped, I knew it had to be done but thought the recovery would of been a little quicker, I've felt a lot better today which is good but i've felt really down for the last few days.

Had a fab holiday in October, got away for a few days of sunshine, shame it doesn't take long for it to be a distant memory. DD had a fab time in the pool, her freckles (and mine) came out a treat and they all almost joined up to make an amazing sun tan!

I'm going through a bit of a mini crisis at the mo, hubby and i so cant decide if IVF again is the right road to choose. I change my mind like the wind! Had a good chat with Sue 2 weeks ago and was all for it and now feel quite low about it all. 
All these bfp's may spur me on!
Hubby has just said that with me getting back on fertility friends must surely be a sign of me deciding to do it, he may be right. Time will tell.
Anybody els on the antagonist cycle?

Suzanne xxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls, I have been having a terrible time having arguments in my head with myself  
I keep thinking that it won't work and then that it will and then won't, god, I wish there was some drug they could give you that made you go to sleep for the whole 2ww, then when you woke it would be great news or over!!

Lucy - from my experience cramping at this stage is a good thing, it's way too early for AF, you've still got a week until OTD. Take all of the signs as good, my problem is I have mild ovary ache which I'm puting down to them just being battered and bruised and sore boobs, but nothing else. I would be happy with cramping. The first time I got my BFP I was ill practically from implantation, with a sore throat and head ache, I always look for these kind of signs. 

Suzanne, I have just done the antagonist cycle and it seems to have been the best one, with 2 blasts put back anf 3 frozen it was a better result than I ever expected.

I know I should really write more, but am realy struggling at the moment I can't get my head together long enough to focus on anything, although I have become serial boob poker (my own of course) I am paranoid that they'll stop hurting and my one symptom will be gone, am sooooo scared  
Alcohol being the only way to calm down right now, I guess I will just have to stick to the mini bars of chocolate and crumpets for comfort.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there ladies 

I wonder if one of you could offer some advice.......??

I have a friend who has just had two grade 2, 8 cell embies put back on board and she mentioned she was still drinking pineapple juice, should she stop taking this now? i recall from my own ttc days that the juice was recommended to thicken womb lining....... 

Many thanks in advance 

Sam xx


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sam, I am not too sure about pineapple juice, I have stopped drinking it, but cant tell you why!? sorry that isnt any help at all 

Loopy, you make me laugh and keep me sane! Thankyou for your reassurance re: cramps, I guess I am paranoid because they seem to come in the evening, just like AF cramps, but your right its too early. I am amazingly feeling quite positive today, talk about mood swings, I think its because dh is being very supportive and keeps telling me he loves me whatever the outcome etc.......... what a hun  I think this is bringing us closer together!

Loopy, bring on those sore boobs, that sounds very positive , I know what you mean re: alchohol, last night when the cramps were bad I wanted to neck a glass of wine and have that sneeky cigarette I have been saving incase of a BFN result ( i haven't smoked for months). I didn't! so hit the chocolate instead 

stick with it loopy, you've got such a good chance  

Suzanne, I cant compare as this is my first cycle but I have been on antagonist and it seemed very straight forward, minimum drug taking and a very short timescale and no side effects, and a fairly good result (2 good embies on board from 1 battered ovary). Have just read your history and can understand your reluctance, but the results at wessex do seem to be very good at the moment?

Witters thanks for your reassurance, really grateful and has lifted my spirits   my test date is 14th nov, week tomorrow. feeling like testing early as dh off on a stag weekend on that day, it is one of his best pals and I really want him to go as he has been so lovely. so need to test day before really.

I'm having acupuncture tomorrow, my guy seems to think he will be able to tell through taking my pulse, I think i am going to say i dont want to know either way

hope all other wessex ladies are good?   to all

take care

Lucyx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there girls
Well Suzanne - nice to see you back. I know what you mean about seeing Sue - we saw her a few months ago to help us make our decision re using our frosties but tbh it didn't help . She gave us the facts and the data etc and I did get even more broody being back there again but in the end we still had to decide against it all sadly. (God it's sooooo hard)
I have to disagree with your DH though - I think that being back on here is bad for making a rational decision - hearing all the news and BFPs actually skews the thoughts - it makes me want to 'be a part of it' if you see what I mean - 

Oh I don't know - not explaining self well I guess. AF as usual appearing slowly, annoyingly, hormonally and making me cranky and tired - oh that and the huge huge stress of stoopid work!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!
Not been on for a while trying to keep busy, and been feeling pretty crap. Although better today is that good or bad!!!!! Am going totally bonkers. I tell you, even when you get that BFP it means nothing! cause, I think I feel even worse now waiting for the scan!!! Am convinced its all going to go wrong!!
So, with you 'Lucys' when shall we call the white jacket gang!!!!!!?!!!
Lou, when are you starting? at last eh? but sounds good!
Tracey, hope your digi gismo read an extra week like it should! Am going to get myself one!!
Hope all you other Mummys and bumps are doing well.
Lin x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Lin!

Good to hear from you. I have all this worry to come (hopefully) it never ends does it!! How long until your scan date?

I am starting my FET cycle on Weds - Yippeee! Worried that period won't come in time when d/r because if the same happens as last time I didn't bleed until like day 17 or something and that was only a little bit (because I had a cyst). If that happens it'll take ET into xmas which is not possible as the lab and theatre etc are having work done!! Won't think about it because i'm sure it'll all be fine, and I won't get a cyst this time, and I will have a period nice and early like I should!!   PMA. This is going to be the time!

Lucy/Loopy  - Honeys - Hope you are ok.   This whole thing is so worrying, there are so many things to think about aren't there! When you have a cycle you worry about amount of eggs, fertilisation etc etc, and then when you finally get what you want a BFP a whole load of other worries come, and then you have the baby and you probably worry even more !!  

Hope you are all doing ok, thinking of you all, and sending you lots of     and    

Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Where are you girls, everyone's gone quiet....
I did a stupid thing today, I am sooo ashamed. I did a hpt, well actually I did 2  
I am the sort of person that reads when people have done them early and shakes my head. Well, anyway, I am 1 week past ET (blastos) and exactely 2 weeks past trigger shot. The first test was chemists own brand and came up as a faint but obvious line this morning (2nd wee not first) and have just done the super dooper new electronic clear blue and came up as the word 'pregnant'. Before i get carried away with myself (DH will kill me if he finds out I've done this without him) can the trigger still be in my system, my otd isn't until saturday. Oh I am ashamed and slightly concerned that I've jinxed it for myself  
Tell me it's all ok, please girls?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You bad, bad girl Loopy!     

 The 2WW is so hard, if I'm honest, I can't blame you.  Sadly, it doesn't tell us anything.  If it were BFN, it could be too early, as it's BFP, it could be the trigger.  Sooo confusing   I would say though that it is a promising sign.  I would test either tomorrow if you can't wait or else Wednesday with the same 'standard' test and see if the lines are any darker.  If they are darker, I would think it's a true BFP, if it is lighter, I would say it's the trigger still working it's way out, but to stay positive as it could still turn positive   I am hoping that this is a true BFP for you!     (off the record, I would think the trigger would be out by now, atleast too low to record on the digi     )

Keep us posted!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi!!!!
Sounds ok to me, when I was pregnant with my daughter the test was so faint but the doctor said it didn't matter as long as there was one!!!!!
Congratulations mate sounds like another BFP courtesy of the Wessex!
XXXXXXXX Lin XXXXXXX


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I found this here - http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

"Q: Can I use an HPT if I had an hCG injection (such as Profasi, Pregnyl or Novarel)?

A: You can, but you should wait 7-14 days after your last injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection."

So if you had 10,000iu or less then your +ive could be very promising!!!!

/links


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you girls, I am still a little cautious. Spoke to the clinic yesterday and asked if I could do official test friday as a friend is coming up friday night for the weekend and I just want it to be me and DH when I do the test. They have said that's fine (didn't tell them I've tested already), I asked about the hCG and they said it would be out of my system in about 10 days, so it looks good. Although I had 'the runs' last night and it's made me feel a lot less positive, you're supposed to be constipated and I had the runs 2 days before my last m/c. I think I will test again tomorrow, it's my own fault if it all goes wrong. 
Tracey I used the same test as you the one that tells you how pg you are, isn't it fab? It said 1-2. I think if I get a definate bfp I will use that one weekly until I am confident that there's actually something there. I'm sorry you don't need me being all negative do you, you seem like such a positive person, I should take some notes from you X 
Lucy where are you, how are you doing, did the acupuncturist tell you anything?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds pretty exciting then Loopy!  Try to stay positive, everything so far points that way


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

loopylu1000 said:


> Tracey I used the same test as you the one that tells you how pg you are, isn't it fab? It said 1-2. I think if I get a definate bfp I will use that one weekly until I am confident that there's actually something there. I'm sorry you don't need me being all negative do you, you seem like such a positive person


I love that test sooo much! Did another one today, and it said 3+, so I'm really happy that the reading's gone up since the first one on the 31st.

Don't apologise about being negative! Everyone handles it differently, and that's fine. I'm just so very positive because every single day that I am pregnant is a complete blessing. I've waited a very long time to see that +ive HPT, and so I just want to appreciate every single moment of every single day.


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

hi all,

sorry haven't been in touch have been away on a long weekend with family. mum booked up a cottage in lyme regis for m&d, us, brother, sister and their familes, it was booked ages ago and ofcourse we didnt think we would be mid 2ww! anyway was really thinking about not going but did in the end and it was great! quite busy with 4 under 5's running around but a very good distraction! anyway my cramps have also stopped which I am so relieved about as was feeling so negative by the end of last week, depsite all your encouragement (it did help for a while but just got to me in the end  

but since sunday, nothing, no other symptoms to report so now thinking it could go either way 
went back to work today, but now off for two days so will have to make sure I dont get tempted to test early, although i think we are going to test on thursday anyway now. in one way i dont want the bubble of hope to burst 

anyway............. what about you Loopy, cant believe it, fantastic news     will look forward to your updates and hope so much this one/two stays with you  

lots of love

Lucyx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy     
The 2ww is by far the most insane thing we have to go through and you're only about 16 hours away from knowing, I believe that we are looking at a clean sweep for november, things are going so well for everyone, it's only natural that it is a bfp for you too


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lottie,
Just a quickie to let you know Im thinking of you, good luck.

Emma


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello folks!

I'm so sorry - i've not been on here much lately - but wanted to pop in to say Hi and see how everyone is?

Emma - it's really great to hear from you - and extra special that you are thinking of me - thank you! Hope life is treating you well - is hubby back now?  

Lucy - thinking of you for tomorrow angel - will pop in - we're all here for you whatever the outcome - but SO hoping it's a positive positive positive XXX    

Loo - naughty lady - but all looking good eh?!  

All wessex gals - Hello to you - sending hugs! How's tricks?

Me - well i'm nearly there - feeling very fed up (had a bad week last week - cried almost every day) and very uncomfy - no sleep and bored.  But NOT complaining - I promise - it's just hard work at the end.  DH is driving me nuts and I want to know for sure that my little baby girl is ok...so the new worry's can begin!    Will make sure you know once something has happened...

Right - off to clean something else in the house!

Will be back tom to check on things.

Lots of love XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG............. its a clean sweep!!!!!!, we got a BFP          

still cant quite believe it. I woke up at 4:50am and couldnt sleep so we ended up doing the test at 5am! but it went positive sooooooooooooooooooo quickly!!!!

I did wonder yesterday when i felt slightly sick in the morning  

just wanted to thank everyone for support, I think you guys got me through the 2ww and i seriously thought it hadnt worked but my only bit of hope was down to your reassurance, so thankyou!

the worry has started about all the potential hurdles we still have to cross, but just for now I am a very happy bunny 

hope all is well with everyone?? will write more when Ive come down from cloud 9! and caught up with sleep!!!

Love

Lucyxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What an exciting few days!

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!  Well done to you all  

Now onto your next journey


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

congrats Lucy, really happy for you and dh     all the best of luck         fabulous...

So happy with all the BFPs that's great going Wessex....      for many many more to come now and in the New Year...  

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lucy, I was sooo worried because we hadn't heard from you yesterday, I was checking every hour to see if you'd posted.
I am so happy, what were you saying about the luck running out?   I should be due 22nd July, what about you?
I officially tested this morning and got a BFP so am very happy with everything, want to cry because I'm so happy for everyone, could that be the hormones?
I am cautious because of my history but we have decided to take it a day at a time and each week we reach will be a blessing for us.
This must be the luckiest board on the entire website.

Loopy (Lucy)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think that you are right about this being the luckiest board right now   Those wessex success rates just shot up even further! 

I truly am so excited for everyone.  It is such great news, and I am honoured to have witnessed so many BFP's, so thanks to you all for letting us enjoy your special news with you.  I look forward to following your new journey of pregnancy.  Believe me, that will be the best and most memerable journey yet that you will always look on fondly regardless of any difficulties that may arise.  

Many positive, sticky, healthy vibes to you all and congratulations once again!  You must be thrilled to have so many pregnancy buddies    It will be lovely to go through it together.

Hugs to all!

Sofia, how are you?  Any updates on the job front?  Have you begun to put your CV out yet or are you waiting to see what happens at the moment?  Any thoughts on your FET?  I'm sure that one way, you just want to get on with it, but in another way, you want to keep hold of the hope that is there.  I'm always a bad tester and never test early as I love to cling on to that hope for as long as possible.  In my opinion, you 'need' that BFP, I have said it before and I will say it again, you have been so patient and supportive, surely that must be recognised after 9 years of TTC


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear Lucy,

Great news!!! Sooooooooooooo happy for you huni!
Was worried yesterday when we didn't know - but so happy that the news was positive...    Get on with enjoying it! You can always worry - but it wont change a thing - remember!! congrats!!!   

Wow - the Wessex are doing so well!      

Sorry for lack of personals recently - been finding the last leg of pg very hard - DH & I are not used to being at home so much and I'm certainly not used to being unable to do much!  I know i should be happy to rest and make the most of it - but I'm a "do'er" and sitting on my (now very) large   backside brought me down... 
BUT - off to the hos this morning for a sweep   - might start things happening...will let you know ladies - obviously! 

Big love to you my Wessex friends...always...
L.o.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow Lottie!  Good luck with the sweep!  Please keep us posted with any news.  I guess you have people's mobile numbers to let know about any news.  If not, I will give you mine.  I hope you have a quick, easy delivery!  Remember, push past the pain - it really does happen


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Witters you made me well up with your kind words, am being very emotional today  
Just wanted to say to Lottie, good luck I hope it all goes well and please please please can you spare us some of the gory details, I don't want to have to regret doing this  

Also I feel that my life is complete now, I have added my very own pregnancy ticker, I have seen them on lots of peoples profiles and always wanted one, now I finally have one I couldn't be happier


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

A very nice choice too Loopy


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

What great news........ feel quite emotion about it all. Wow the maternity ward is gonna be busy next July!!!!! 
Loads of hugs to both Lucys ( just think our little ones are going to get a baby bruv/sis!!!) Just cant stop grinning!
Have got my 1st scan week today, bit nervous but did 'another' test one of the digi ones that tell you how many weeks, and its 3+ now so is at the max. Phew! Still worry but feel a titchy bit better!
Hi to everyone else!
Lottie enjoy mate, know it sounds mad but am quite looking forward to the birth bit again. Its just such an amazing thing and when they are given to you its just the best!!!
Lou, how you doing? where abouts are you?
Tracey, not long for your scan too. We will have to meet up and compare our bumps in the new year!!!!
Take care all and have a great weekend!!!
Lin x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow! This thread is sooo busy with BFPs! Congrats to all - wonderful news. I have a friend just starting her fifth cycle (2 x BFNs and 2 x m/cs  ) with The Wessex so I'm really hoping all this good luck rubs off on her too.

           

        

Hello to all mummies, babies and bumps (little and large!),

lots of love

cj
xxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Was delighted to log in and catch up with everyone's good news - it's just so amazing!  

Just wanted to say congratulations to the two lucy's! Well done ladies, that's brilliant news!  

If anyone was wondering whether to have their treatment at the Wessex, all they need to do is look at this board!   They are the most wonderful clinic and such dedicated staff. 

Lottie - sorry to hear that you are feeling so fed up at the moment, you must be feeling quite uncomfortable and tired. Hope that the sweep gets things going today at the hospital. you have my mobile number I think so hopefully one of us will get your news once things have got going! Good Luck!  

Hi to all the other Wessex ladies and especially to those waiting for their first scan, I know how nervewracking it is. 

I am now nearly 17 weeks and had my second midwife appt today, everything was fine and she listened to the heartbeat which was nice and clear. I am still suffering with sickness, even this late on and also getting odd aches and pains as well. She said all of this was normal. I am certainly feeling much heavier in the lower part of my stomach, sometimes this heavy feeling shifts around from one side to the other - very odd!

Anyway, lots of love to everyone

Kylecatxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your msg's today...
Just letting you know that i didn't have a sweep today   we are waiting till Weds...So doubt there will be any major news from me just yet!   Fed up!!!

Kylecat -hey babe!! lovely to hear from you.  17 wks already - mad!! So happy things are progressing well, but sorry to hear you're still feeling yucky...  You take care babe - and PLEASE let's meet soon! XXX

Right - sorry keeping it short as sitting here is uncomfy and I'm not the chirpiest! Don't want to bring the vibe of this lovely thread down!!! All such good vibes!!

Love to you all

Lottie and BUMP!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello wessex ladies, just a quickie from me, as ive spent about 45mins catching up on this and the dorset thread.

congratulations to both the lucys on your                    , wessex are amazing, it cant just be the people who comne on here who get all the positives, i bet there are loads more too.  i am so pleased we picked them over the winterborne in dorchester.  

well Bert is doing well, he has a cold and sound slike a little piggy when he's feeding and because of the cold he isnt sleeping very well at all, but hopefully he will be ok. we took him to an oestopath yesterday as well coz of his need to be cuddled all the time and not wanting to sleep and she said he has a lot of tension in him probably from being in breached position for so long, although he did move before birth and also tension in his head from the birth and from stress i was under whilst prehnant, so we are going to see her another 5 times or so and hope that will help bert get more comfy and sleep better.

sorry no time for anymore details, i have got to get the tea on before bert decides its time too eat too, but he always manages to decide its his dinner time at the same time as ours.

love to all.

xxx


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

HI everyone,

Hope everyone well? Lottie, just wanted to say that I know how you feel, with my ds, I was 42 weeks and was so miserable i didnt leave the house. All I can say is try and do something small everyday to occupy yourself and go for a gentle walk, freshair etc, also have you through about acupuncture if you go over your due date? 

I feel for you so much and hope your little one arrives soon.  

I am fine, although feeling pretty sicky in the mornings and evenings and when I'm hungry basically, boobs are getting bigger too, so I guess things are happening. I am trying to keep busy too as when I stop to think I start worrying, which will do no-one any good  .

right I'll stop there, I'm rambling and I'm tired, but just wanted to check in and make sure all preg buddies are o.k? say goodluck to Lottie and also Lou, how are you and where are you up to with things?

take care

Lx

p.s Loopy my due date is 21st!


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all, well cant believe i have tonsilitis again!    4th time since having daisy and i cant sleep, dh is snoring daisy is sound asleep we went to friends for dinner and only got in an hour ago, they have a spare cot so luckiy we can put daisy to bed at her usual bed time cant keep her awake past half five in the eve feel a bit guilty putting her to bed so early!!!!!

Anyway i am wittering on!!!  just wanted to say congrtats to all the BFPs      its fab news and i will be looking out for your scan results we were just talking earlier and a year ago now we were on our 2ww trust me where does that time go!!

I would so personals but to be honest i couldnt do them as well as tracy and wendeth and would be saying the same so i will just say HELLO to everyone  

well must dash daisy will be waking for a feed at four ansd the amount of beer dh has consumed i think i had better do that feed as the we want her to have some milk!!!  oh forgot to say daisy had her barium swallow no obstructions just bad reflux!!! oh well she is survivn well on about 18oz a day!!!

will keep popping in
love sa and daisy xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

lucylew said:


> Lottie, just wanted to say that I know how you feel, with my ds, I was 42 weeks and was so miserable i didnt leave the house. All I can say is try and do something small everyday to occupy yourself and go for a gentle walk, freshair etc, also have you through about acupuncture if you go over your due date?
> 
> I feel for you so much and hope your little one arrives soon.


Hi there Wessex ladies,

I am sorry for being such an old moany mare these past days - i feel quite bad now! Thanks for your words of wisdom Lucy  - am trying to do a little activity each day...and to be honest our official due date is today so I've decided to look at things afresh and stop being so impatient!  We are sooooo lucky to be in this position and we do know that. I'm thinking that the little madam will be with me for at least another week - that way I'm not sitting and waiting!!

stumpy - hi huni! Sorry to hear your poorly again! urghhhhhhhh I'm pleased to hear that Daisy's problem is nothing too serious - and it's good to see she's managing more milk now - but it must be very hard for you all. I hope that the reflux starts to wain soon...My goddaughter was the same and at 9 months it started to get much much easier - i hope the same for you and Daisy - and very soon. 

All Wessex brood - hello and big love - have a great Sunday

Me & Bump XXXXXXXX


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say congratulations to of you who have got their  well deserved . It really has encouraged me today  .  I will be having my ec and et at Wessex in the first week of Dec. I felt a bit   and hopeless today but reading on here has made me feel much more hopeful  .

Thank-you
Bibi x


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG!!!  Lucy and Lucy!!!  I am overjoyed at your news!!  Not to mention very happy to have some company on my journey!!  It's truly wonderful!

A quickie today because we've driven to London today to pick up our new American fridge/freezer, and a quick stop at Ikea (I am an Ikea junkie!!), and I'm pretty pooped.

The results of our IVF is starting to sink in, but it's still all very surreal, and I have conversations with others about "when I get pregnant", and get corrected "but you are pregnant"!  TTC is all I know, and I often feel out of my comfort zone.  Maybe will sink in more after our 7 week scan on Wednesday.

Having all day 'morning sickness', and the usual tiredness, but I've waited 10 years to feel this nauseous and knackered, so it's all good!!  Every day is a treasured blessing.

My love to everyone


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

How was your weekend?

Bibi - Hi there - I'm glad that this thread has helped you feel more positive hun - remember that being positive is half the battle - really! If you need a hug then come to us lot on here - we're a small group but great believers and hopefully we can help you through your journey...Sending you lots of       &      

Tracey - hi ya hun - it does take a while for the news to sink in! But enjoy it angel! XXX

ME - obviously still very much here! Now officially over-due - do some labour dances for me folks! PLEASE  

Lots of love    
Lottie XXX


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Lottie, forgot to mention a labour tip, jellybabies! if its a long one (hope not) then you get sort of hungry but cant face food, so jelly babies helped me through! 

Goodluck! 

Lucyxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
Just wanted to say, Tracey - I doubt the scan will make it seem much more real - for us we kept referring to 'our positive result' for ages, couldn't quite get the pregnant bit into my head at all.

D's now three and I still can't quite believe my luck - every single day with her is amazing.

Poll


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tracey - I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow, I can only imagine what it would be like to actually see a heartbeat on the screen, but I can't think of a more fantastic thing. I'm sure it will sink in then.
I have to wait another 2 weeks and am going insane with the boob prodding, knicker watching, constant anaylising of every tummy grumble and extreme tiredness (I hope that means there's two as I don't remember feeling this tired before).  I've only had my BFP for 5 days  
Are you other girls the same, I suppose any excuse for me to act and behave in a very neurotic fashion and I'm happy!
So who's next for a scan? Lin, is it you?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck today Tracey!  Will be thinking of you!


Loopy, I remember that wait for the scan only too well  I'm sure everything is looking good for you. For reference, the only real symptoms I got were extreme nausea and bleeding.  I did get tired, but not so bad that I needed naps in the day or anything.  I was very lucky in that respect.  Still really chuffed for you - and all the new BFP's!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So, the news is in - Lottie is a mummy!!!


Lottie's DH said:


> Matilda Betty was born this morning at 02:35 weighing 7lb 2oz. Mum and bubba doing well, if a little tired after a 30 hour labour! Worth every minute


Many congratulations to you both and welcome to the big, wide world Tilly!! Sorry to hear that you had a long labour but as you say, well worth it now you have your no doubt very gorgeous little girl in your arms. Well done you! Enjoy mummyhood, she is very lucky to have you as her mummy 

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls,

Really sorry I have not been around much I am trying to catch up and am so pleased for all of you that have had such fabulous results!!!!  I have reached 35 weeks now still not very well but have decided 40 weeks of really rough for Beanie is a small price to pay!!!

Annie - Congratulations on the arrival of Bert how exciting sorry I'm a bit late in responding.

Lottie & Lottie's DH - what fabulous news we can't wait to see some pictures of Tilly many congratulations to you both please give her all our love  

Kitykay - I am so sorry you did not have a positive experience at the Wessex but I do feel I must explain to those people that are reading this thread to help them make a decision about where to have their treatment that a lot has changed since 2007 including the ownership and the way in which the clinic is run and I would hate all their good work over recent years not to be recognised.  I know lots of people who have recently been treated there some of whom choose not to post on this site and even in the cases where the treatment has not worked they have all felt the Wessex has been fantastic.  I hope the treatment you are receiving at ARGC gives you a positive outcome and wish you all the best x

Lots of love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Congratulations Lottie and Lotties DH. It really is all worth it isn't it.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kittykat, I second what Broomie has just said.  I was treated there in 2005 and did have a bad experience.  I ended up in ICU for 2 weeks following severe OHSS  as I was not monitored closely enough dispite my requests and concerns.  So, the opposite of your problems.  At the end of the day, fertility treatments are all unknown to the individual.  Not only the person, but the cycle too.  I must admit that our concerns and complaints were dealt with very proffessionally and sympethetically and my following treatment was much better, resulting in my beautiful twins.  Things go wrong with every clinic.  We were told to not get our hopes up, as we only got 3 embies out of 25 eggs, all of which were very poor quality.  Low and behold, they both survived.  They are only trying to protect our own interests.  Perhaps it could have been done better, but maybe they need a chance to explain?  At the end of the day, mistakes happen, it's the way they are dealt with that is important.

I too am glad that you feel more comfortable where you are now and hope that this cycle will get you that pregnancy you so wish for.  Good luck and thank you for posting.  I agree, everyone needs to know all aspects of experience.  I'm sorry that yours wasn't good.  

I notice that you have retracted your post


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lottie, and what a beautiful name.

Enjoy every minute - it's truly wonderful!

cjd
xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yayyyyy congrats Lottie & DH!!! And she was a perfect size


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello my lovely friends 

It's late, but I just wanted to quickly post to say that our scan went well.  We have one very healthy bean on board.  Good strong heartbeat (seen externally with an empty bladder!), and it measures perfect for the dates.  We are overjoyed, and feel very very lucky.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

That's brilliant news Tracey, many congratulations and best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy, 

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Tracey!  You must be very relieved   That is great you were able to use the external scanner, it was 13 weeks before we could see our two that way.  Somehow being scanned that way makes the pregnancy seem more real rather than the 'treatment' way of scanning.  So, when will you next be due to have a scan?  9 or 12 weeks?

DH got back last night after exhibiting at Olympia. He won best stand at show for the second year running! So pleased for him as he puts in a lot of hours with the design and build of it. They had an oxygen bar which was a real draw and they got to speak to many positive new potential customers which is the name of the game after all. He was buzzing last night if not totally tired...


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey, you must feel very proud right now!

Can I just ask you all a quick question please. Last night I woke up at about 1am with what felt like really bad bladder pain, it didn't hurt particularly when I went for a wee just ached constantly, it was bad enough that I had to take a couple of paracetamol. I am really concerned now. It wasn't so much cramping though so trying not to freak out. Has anyone else had this?
I've never had a bladder infection so have nothing to compare it to but it just felt like it was in that area.

Lucy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would call your doctor just to put your mind at rest.   There is a lot going on in there so it's most likely to be adjustment and stretching.  I know that I had a lot of cramping in the early weeks especially.  As it didn't hurt when you went to the loo, that is positive, but they may like to do a dip test to make sure, so remember to take a pee sample along with you (you will get used to carrying pee around in your handbag  )  Keep up your fluids as this should flush anything nasty out as well as keeping you hydrated.  Keep us posted


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree, as an ex recurrent UTI person, drinking lots and getting checked out early is a must!  Get yourself off to the Drs asap!!  Lou, I just wanted to add that my bladder has been more achy than usual since being PG, it seems to get 'full' quicker.  Despite drinking the same amount since before EC.

I hope everything's ok hon.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks girls, I have called the hampshire clinic (am satellite with them) nobody's there and they said if it's urgent to leave a message which they will pick up, I don't consider it to be urgent, yet.
My doctors aren't very helpful, I would have to wait for an appointment for a few days and as I'm only 5 weeks I don't think they'll take an emergency appt seriously. 
I will see how it goes tonight, is only a dull ache now. Think it may be endo playing up. Let's hope it's actually twins and my insides are just stretching a lot to accommodate.  
Tracey, are you having real problems sleeping, or at least staying asleep? I go off about 9.30 - 10pm (can't keep my eyes open) but am up again at 1am,2am until about 4am, not just because of bladder?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, one of the symptoms of pregnancy is needing the loo more, so it's more than likely a good pregnancy sign and nothing more.  I would however call the doctors and ask if you can have a doctor call you, I do this a lot with the children and they are always happy to help in that way, plus it means they don't 'waste' an unnecesary appointment and you don't need to make the necesary arrangements to get there. If however they do need to do a test then they will get you in sooner   If you explain to them what you have been experiencing and the fact that you are newly pregnant, they will make the decision as to the next steps.  That way, you won't be sat there accessing every little twinge.  Less stress the better for you both (or three  - I've noticed several twin comments, are you hoping for multiples?)  Good luck!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Witters, after a year of tx and £16,000 later it had better be twins, I need to get my money's worth!    

Thank you for suggesting calling them, I think that's a good idea and I will do that, at least then they can call me back at a good time for them and I won't be wasting an appointment. X


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

just a little not to say 

CONGRATULATIION LOTTIE AND DH ON YOUR LITTLE GIRLIE TILLY       

love
sa and daisy
xx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lin, Have you got your scan today? Good luck, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooh, good luck Lin!

Loopy, how are you today?  Did you get to speak to a doctor?


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I chickened out of calling the Dr. I drank 1/2 a litre of cranberry juice and had a really good nights sleep (well apart from the usual 2 toilet trips) so I am forgetting that it happened unless it does again. I am only 4 days away from when I had my last m/c in june so I am just thinking good thoughts at the moment, Dr's only bring bad news  
I did another hpt this morning and it was lovely to see the line go so dark before the second line had even appeared to tell you the test was working. It's a joy to be able to get +ve results, I don't think I'll get enough of them.


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello!!!
Big CONGRATS to lottie and hubby!!!!! How wonderful, hope the labour wasn't tooooo bad. Bet you'd do it all again though eh?!!
Loopy, I've been weeing loads and have felt crap in bed, so bloated and uncomfortable. All part of the Joys!!! Check it out if worried though any little thing call them, I would!
Had 1st scan today!!!!!! Yippeeeeee alls good, phew. 12mm with a lovely little heart beat and had a little jig too!!!! Got a fab picture, I can now get my preggy journal!!!! Just over 7wks and due 6th July. Now already worrying about 12wk scan ha ha!!!! 
Hope you are all well, Lou where abouts are you
Take care all 
Lin xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Loopy, glad you're feeling better 

Lin, horray!  Glad you had such a great scan   Love to see your baby's first picture


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yippeee thats great news Lin. Lots of Wessex babies! Hope I have the success of my buddies too  
I went to Wessex today for blood test and they just called to say I am suppresed - yay! They scanned me too which was really good of them to make sure I didn't have any cysts again. Well AF seems like she is going to appear today, will be starting GEEP 29 Nov, with ET pencilled in for 19 December!!! 
Hope you are feeling ok Loopylou, and the cranberry juice helped


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Sorry for gatecrashing   but I was wondering if I could join you?  DH and I are thinking about coming to the Wessex for our 2nd fresh cycle, we have had one full icsi cycle with a fresh ET and then 2 further FET - all BFN's.  We have been travelling up to Woking for treatment - they have been great but its quite a trek and we havent had any luck.  We have 2 frosties left which we will be using in January, but without sounding negative, we are looking at what to do next and our options are go abroad or go to the Wessex.  I would love to know what your experiences have been there and if there is a particular doctor that you would recommend.

Thanks in advance.
Elly


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Yay ! Doctor Ingamelles every single time - saviour for me and DH - back in the day when she was NHS and at Wessex. SHe's soooo fab
OH and Wessex generally. 
Just look back at some of these posts!

Poll


----------



## LJJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

I'm on day 8 of my 2 wk wait, had icsi at wessex.

Very anxious, got period like pains and v sore boobs. Is it my period?

Pregnacy test is 27th Nov

anybody out there had the same??

Lesley


----------



## LJJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi

Anyone out there??

I'm on my 1st ICSIS cycle, on 2ww, HPT 27th Nov.

So anxious about all twinges, got mild OHSS  2 days after ET. But now subsided.

Now just got period like pains.,day 8

I think a bad sign, as told OHSS would get worse if pregnant!

Anyone else at same stage?

lesley


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi lesley,

i remember being on my 2ww and trying to analyse everything, try and keep calm (easier said than done i know!!) your body has ben through a lot over the last few week and you will feel all sorts of funny pains, i think af pains are really common on your 2ww i had them really bad and swore blind it had not worked!!!! but every one is different.

Put your feet up have cup of decaff t and relax
i will keep my fingers crossed for you, also if you are really worried phone the wessex and speak to the doctor on call and they might be able to put your mind at rest

take care hun
there are lots of ladies just done their 2 ww so im sure the signs and symptoms will be a lot fresher with them mine was exactly a year ago!!!
love
sa
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Poll.  We are hoping to get an appointment to speak to them in January.  We are ever hopeful, though, that we will not need to and our last 2 frosties will be the ones that give us that infamous BFP!  

Ells


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome Lesley and Elly,
Elly, You will definately be in the best hands as our recent success's can prove. I am only satellite with the Wessex and the hampshre clinic so I only have ET and EC at wessex but I love it each time I go there, it's like being at a hotel the way they treat you (apart from them sticking needles in you). Can't recommend a doctor have seen a different one each time, they are all great. 

Lesley, you will feel lots of things happening on your 2ww, my boobs hurt from my trigger shot and kept hurting which I knew to be a good sign, AF pains are quite common as well, could be implantation pain, it might be too early for AF I suppose it depends what your normal cycle length is. There are a few of us that have recently got our BFP's and if you asked each of us I'm sure you would get a different response to how we were during the 2ww. I knew I was going to get a BFP about 4 days before because I generally felt unwell, which is just the way my body is, if I feel normal then it's bad news. I know it's really hard but you have to remain positive and take it as easy as you can. Good luck and keep us posted.  

Lou, how nice to have tx just before xmas, you can have a nice long rest and make sure everyone looks after you.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Loopylou,  

I will keep you all posted on what we decide to do.  From what I have read and what you have told me, we are leaning more and more to going to the Wessex.  The success rates do speak for themselves   .
Hope your scan goes well.  

Good luck to everyone whose on their 2ww - it must be the hardest thing I have ever had to go through.    

Good luck to all you ladies with growing bumps, hope that all goes well.

Elly


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

oh know I just lost a huge post  I'll have to summarise!)

Lottie and dh congratulations, beautiful name, take care and sleep when she does and dont do any housework 

Tracey and Lin, fantastic news about your scans, well done  

Loopy, glad your uti cleared up and take care, whens your scan??

I have had a crap few days, twinges at night on thursday started the panic, no cramps or anything just twinges, then i didnt feel as sick as norm so went and bought a test, a digital one which only said 2-3 weeks preg........... ahhhhh I should be 3+ weeks, (but only by 2 days), so panicked.

I feel much better today as I feel sick again and nipples have got bigger (too much info I know!!) so hopefully I can relax a bit knowing the hormones are doing there stuff. God I feel more anxious now than I did in the two week wait   scan not until 8th december )

anyway, need to just enjoy being pregnant I guess and one step at a time.

Elli and Lesley, welcome  

I cant fault the wessex, they have been great all the way through and they are obviously doing something right with all these bumps and babes.

Lesley, I had such bad cramps during my 2ww that I had convinced myself and my dh that it hadnt worked, they were identifical to AF cramps and so bad that work me up at night. I got a BFP! I was stunned! It can happen, you mustnt loose hope, put your feet up and try and relax, were are here to help 

take care all 

Lx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lucylew,

You are right when you say they must be doing something especially with all your positives.  I   that your luck will rub off on to us.

I think DH and I are almost there with our decision - I think it will be the Wessex.  I had my acu this morning, I think some of you ladies may go to Sandie, in Alresford, as well.  She also recommends it and told me to see Sue Ingalmans (?).  

Good luck for the next 9 months   .

Elly.


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Lesley, I had cramping in my 2WW, started from about 5/6 days after ET.  I am now 7w 3d, and saw our healthy bean at our 7w scan this week.  Cramping isn't always a bad sign.

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lucy - my scan is the 2nd dec, I am 1 day behind you but 6 days scan ahead  

Isn't this so much worse than the 2ww, it seems to go on forever, as my DH says, this could probably be the longest pg ever!!!!
I also noticed just this morning that my nipples have grown (or rather DH did), I also seem to have permanent frost bitten nips, they hurt lots. I have just eaten a curry, (home made) and panicked throughout that it was too spicy, might have an ice cream to cool down  
Hope you are all having a good and restful weekend

Loopy X


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?  Just been referred to Wessex (although using Hampshire Clinic as satellite) and am excited to hear all the news of the week!  Congratulations!

Off for our first appointment on Thursday armed with a massive list of questions.  First cycle for us, bit apprehensive but also excited!

Nel x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Nelly, I am also with The Hampshire Clinic. You will find Gillian and Mr O'Sullivan very helpful and informative. It's a fun ride and very exciting, let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, lots going on!

welcome to the new ladies!  I am an 'oldie' and went through treatment in 2005.  I must admit, a lot has changed since then, including different staff and even a change in structure.  I also remember ait conditioning and heating being installed in the buliding!  All of which have been great improvements.  I have to say that my initial treatment was disappointing.  I wasn't monitored enough dispite requesting it.  From there, I developed severe OHSS, leading me to hospital for 2 weeks, including time in the ICU.  I was extremely poorly.  Sue Ingamells was our savour.  She reassured us no end and suprisingly did not stick up for the doctor who dealt with our treatment which is a first in the medical proffession!  Anyway, She carried out our FET at all of our request and now, dispite dreadful odds, our twins are coming up two and a half!  Dispite a rocky start, I cannot praise them enough and certainly would recommend them.  I love their honesty with you and they treat you as people, not numbers.

As for the 2ww, I agree, it is the hardest thing as you so want it to end in a good result after all the money, time, effort and heartache.  Until you get pregnant that is, then a whole new rollercoaster begins as some of you are beginning to appreciate!

In my 2ww, I 'knew' I was out.  I am one of the saddo's who chart.  I religiously took my temps and although my chart was pregnancy text book, my symptoms seemed the opposite.  As I was on medicated FET, so all my homones were from drugs and not my body, I began to prepare for the worst.  5 or 6 days before my test date, I was experiencing AF cramps.  3 days before, there she was, heavy, bright red flow of horrid AF.  As I had to complete my treatment cycle, I took the test early simply so we could move on.  Well, imagine that suprise when the second line came up even before the control line!  I was pregnant!  I stopped bleeding, but started once again the day before my first scan (7w2d) We turned up expecting the worst.  Again, we were excited yet shocked to hear the lady say 'there is your baby' and to see a flickering heart.  Then she went on '... and here is it's buddy!' yep, two hearts flickering away.  I will never ever forget that day.  Talk about an emotional roller coaster.  My pregnancy was full of regular bleeding episodes that could never be explained.  Very scary and I never relaxed with any of them.  So much for getting a break from AF!  The outcome was amazing though, even though they decided to arrive 10 weeks early.  Honestly, all the worry and emotions are all part of it, but you will sooon realise that each and every one of them is worth it.  To have those hugs that pull you in tight, that precious word of 'mummy' that first comes out of their mouth, then go on to say 'love you mummy'  You will never stop secretly shedding happy tears.

Blimey, sorry for the emotional post!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters,

wow you did go through an awful lot but all worth it   .  Both DH and I have pretty much made up our minds about going to the Wessex, if our last two frosties dont work out.  We have to make quite a hard decision, our doc has suggested that we grow the last 2 to Blast, but its seems everyone else is saying dont, including the embryologist.  We are both really unsure what to do for the best, but I have thought that maybe we could let them grow an extra day as they were frozen on day 2.  I am a great believer in what will be will be but my this is a hard decision to make!  
We have been told by the Wessex that we would have an appointment with Sue Ingalmells, so its good to hear recommendations from everyone.

Hi Nelly, good luck for your appointment, hope everything goes okay.

Hello to everyone else.  

Elly


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lottie, Lovely news hon, I am so pleased and happy for you.  I hope all 3 of you are setlling in at home and that life is now well and truly blissful.

I have just booked my screenings appt for 5th december with a view to trying cycle number 3 in January/February time.  My screening and fsh is out of date , so just need them done and we are good to go.

When I had my follow up earlier in the year, Sue suggested we try the antagonist cycle this time, so unless a major miracle happens in the mean time this will be our third and final attempt.

I think like most ladies on here who have been at the Wessex i wouldnt deam of changing clinics, despite our negative results to date they have been brilliant and i really think the support and the enviroment they provide does help through this horrible process.

Best of luck to all of you lucky ladies who are cycling earlier than me.

Best wishes 
Emma.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, good luck with everythimng!  Hopefully it will be third time lucky 

Elly, difficult one.  Blasts are supposed to give a higher success rate, but it is difficult to get them to blast and only having the two left, it could mean not even getting to transfer and therefore loosing what chances you do/did have..  I think if you are going to let them grow a bit, you need to go all the way rather than just try one more day.  I would see how they thaw and make the decision at that point along with your embryologist's advice.  It's a matter of deciding are they better inside the womb or outside for that time?  

For reference, mine were frozen on day 3 as a 4 cell and an 8 cell.  Both survived the thaw without loosing cells.  They were both only of a 'fair' quaility and should not have been frozen at all apparently as they were also very fragmented.  They only froze them due to our disappointment with the OHSS.  Dispite all this, they not only thawed, but stuck too, and both stayed for the duration (you often get a vanishing twin)  So it just goes to prove that nature is nature.  Even if we help it along the way, ultimately it makes it's own decision whether that be great news or devistating news.  I am eternally greatful that we got to experience the great side of things.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

For anyone who is interested, click here to see some (rather dodgy quality) clips of my duo

Click here for some pictures with their farmyard friends

/links


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome girls!  I have a million questions and found a lot of them on the ICSI board, have many more to add.  Have booked the afternoon off (Thursday) so don't need to worry about getting back to work.

We are seeing Gillian first off, she seems really nice over the phone.

Good to hear positive stuff coming from you all.

Nel x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters,

Thanks for the reply, it is hard knowing what to do but hopefully when the doc calls he will give us more info (if he phones!).  We have been lucky in that, the embryos have all gone on to divide after thawing and they dont have much fragmentation either.  The docs view was that there was nothing more that I can do so let him try and do something.   The trouble is heart and head are saying different things.  Whatever we do we will give it our very best shot.

Emsypops, its good to hear that you wouldnt want to change clinics, I have read so many stories about people moving clinics just because they have had a negative result.  I really hope that everything works out for you next year. 

Elly


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Elly,
As Witters said, Blasts are a very tricky subject, its a bit of a gamble really, Ive always been told that the key advantage of blasts is that they help the embryologist to prioritise the embryos you do have as those that survive to blasts were by their very definition the strongest embryos.

Some clinics will not take your embryos to blast unless you have a minimum number of embryos because of the risks of having no embryos left at all.   

There is also an argument that your embryos are better of inside of you in their natural environment as soon as possible, now we all know that they are put back in a place that they wouldn't have reached until about the time they reach Blastocyst stage so it swings and roundabouts really.

I am a great believer in listening to the expert advice and in this case your expert is the embryologist, he/she will have much more experience of your type of situation than most people including your doctor.  But ultimately only you can make the decision about what is right for you

So my only real advice is to have a really good talk with your clinic, weigh up the pros and cons of each scenario based upon their experience and then go with your gut.  It may be an odd way of making a decision but I often flip a coin and then check my immediate reaction on the outcome was I disappointed or pleased, usually tells me what I really wanted to do.

Good luck

Emma


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Emma.  We both found ourselves very confused with the advice we were given.  DH wants to try something different to see if that works, I do too but I dont want to 'waste' the embies.  My gut was to go for the blasts - that was until we spoke to the embryologist   .  We will speak to the Doc again before we make our final decision.  What will be will be in the end, but it can be difficult riding that wave!

Good luck with your next go.

Elly


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls,

Everything's gone a little quiet, how are we all? I am beside myself that I have reached 6w2d, only 4 days till my first scan and to be honest I can't ever see myself reaching it or if I do I can't possibly see there being a heartbeat, it's paranoid I know but with my luck I just can't see it. 
What's everyone else been up to?

Loopy X


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, Loopy   I know that you have had some sad experiences of this wait but hopefully this little bean is stronger and can't wait to make you and daddy so proud of that beating heart.  Try to stay positive, remembr this pregnancy has some very special angels looking over you


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Loopy, know exactly how you feel mate! After having scan last week all being well, now feel convinced its still all over! Will be 9 wks monday and feel nothing all of a sudden. Sicky feeling gone, don't feel tired....nothing. Totally obsessed with it and going bonkers!!!! Looking back at my preg journal of my daughter all seems the same, but still sooooo worried about 12wk scan and wishing it here tomorrow. My god i'm waffling!!!! Will be thinking of you on monday. 
Whens the other Lucys scan due?? 
Lou, hows it going with you? Update please! x
To all the new ladies, Wessex has been fab and would defiantely recommend!
Hi to all and 
CONGRATULATIONS LOTTIE AND HUBBY WOW GREAT NEWS ENJOY!!!!!!
Have a great weekend all, off to worry some more!!!
Lin x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Witters, you shouldn't be allowed to talk to pg women, you made me cry and I'm at work!! Your words were so kind thank you, I think I might actually believe you about the angels, sometimes I feel I am getting some strength from somewhere else   
Lin, I am very aware that next tues is only the beginning and the worry won't stop for a very very long time, me and DH were awake at 5am this morning talking and I said that I don't think I will believe it until I hold something in my arms, I won't even allow him to decorate the nursery until after the birth, he agreed   
Are you having another scan between now and 12wks? I think I am going to ask for weekly scans.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Loopy, can totally understand your fears - the wait from BFP to scan was definitely much much worse than the 2ww.

We bought nothing for our little boy until I was well past 30 wks pg and decorated the nursery when Alex was 5 days old.

Thinking of you.


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

The clinics just called and have moved my scan to monday, oh god, am freaking out now!!
I will be 6w5d is there a chance they won't see the heartbeat?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It is pretty early, but still possible to see a heartbeat then.  All I can say is if you do get to see it, then great, if you don't, then you will get another chance for a scan as it may simply be too early.  No need to worry in either case, so try to look forward to meeting buba for the first time rather than dreading (maybe that's the wrong word but you know what I mean) it


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello!
So sorry for the long gap - had a pretty rough time of it but slowly getting back on track...more of me later! (if you want!)
Right - I hope i have read all - but please forgive me if I've missed anyone out on the personals to follow...a lot has happened in a week!

Emma - thanks for your msg sweetheart - lovely to see you back on here. Fantastic news that you are getting going again. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your DH - Good luck        

Loopylou - Huni Good luck for your scan - I know it's frightening but try to be positive - there's nothing to say that you wont see a HB - but be patient if not - I had a scan at 6+3 and we saw a HB so I'm keeping all crossed that you will too. It's an amazing time for you, try to enjoy it. Can't wait to hear how you get on...     

Lin - Hi sweety - bless you! I know how stressy the wait to the 12 wk scan can be - but try to stay calm angel. I'm sure all will be ok and you'll get some lovely little piccy's of your precious cargo!  

Nel & Elly - Hello there! Welcome! Good luck with your ventures...The Wessex are fantastic and I can only sign their praises...I hope your dream comes true. I look forward to following your paths...    

Tracey & Lucy - Hi huni's - How are you feeling? Hope all is going well?  

Lesley - I'm searching to see what your result was? Are you ok angel?    

cjd - Hello - hope you and your little lad are well? 

Loubelle - Congrats! Looking forward to seeing how your ET goes...all very exciting!  

SA & Daisy - Hello!! Lovely hear from you - hope you're both well  

Broomie - Hi darling - So sorry to hear you've still been poorly! Can't believe it...I hope that the remaining weeks are a little less harsh on you - you're nearly there huni!!  

Witters - Hello! Thanks for letting everyone know our news last week! Hope you and your little angels are well - looking forward to being able to meet up for that long over-due coffee!!!  

Kylecat - how are you darling? How's your lovely bump?  

All other ladies - Hello! Hope you are well? What's new?    

ME - wow!! A mad experience! Labour really is a Labour isn't it? OK - I wouldn't wish for anything else other than our darling daughters' safe arrival, but blimey - it's a tough old journey!!!
I think that going through treatment makes the journey feel that bit longer anyway - It felt like i was pregnant for a year or so! but all certainly more worthy and appreciated... But please - you'd think the birth would be a bit kinder on our already tired bodies?!!!!
The labour was over 30 hours, Tillie was in no mood to move and therefore the latent stage was very long indeed. However I suddenly went from 5 cm's dilated to 10 very quickly and all of a sudden i was giving birth. 
I'd had 2 lots of pethadine (sp?) and an epidural so I was pretty out of it to be honest. I loved giving birth (epidurals are GREAT!) and I was actually smiling through the last bit. Unfortunately Tillie was a little wonky and a turning-forceps birth followed...yep - was cut and stitched...hummmmmmmmmmm
But - when the little lady was handed over everything i'd been through vanished from my thoughts and my heart over-spilled with love for our little one...
Since then I've been through the rough WARNING - TMI - My stitches split and i have caught a nasty infection...started a 2nd set of antibiotics last night and praying that I start to feel better soon - the pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tillie is doing really well; breast feeding really well, sleeping ok and not too much crying...So no complaints there...I love her sooooooooooooooooooooooo much!
So - that's me...Finally got my dream...

Thank you for your lovely messages - support and love over the past months...could not have done it without you...

Sending love, luck and positive vibes your way...        
L.O.L
Lottie XXXXXX


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Lottie, sounds like you've really been through the mill you poor thing. Hope the ABs work soon - good to hear everything else is going well. The love is like nothing else isn't it?

Loopy, we saw an HB at 6w2d but try not to panic if you don't (easier said than done I know).
Looking forward to hearing all about it on Monday.

We're well here, Alex has had a stinking cold this week so sleep has not been good but he still maintains his cheerful demeanour so can't complain!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Having read your stories it gives me so much inspiration to continue on this difficult path.

Lottie - the first thing that came to mind after congratulations was ......  ouch   .  I really hope that you get rid of the infection asap.

Hello to everyone else.  Well we had a call from the Doctor and he still recommends trying to get our last 2 embies to blast.  He spoke with the embryologist and they have agreed that we should give it a go.  So we are really     that they make it.  If they dont work, then we are definately going to go to the Wessex.

Loopy good luck for your scan on Monday, sending you lots of     .

Elly


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! Just catching up on the threads - apologies for being a bit quiet of late - work has been very hectic and I am so tired when I get in I just go to bed about 7!

Loopy - good luck with the scan, I'm sure all will be fine. I saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks exactly so you should be ok at 6w5d.  

Witters - hope you are well and the twins are looking forward to xmas!  

Annie and CJD - hope the little ones are well, sorry to hear little alex is suffering with a cold? How is little bert doing Annie?

All the ladies in the first few weeks of pregnancy - really hoping you are not suffering with the dreaded morning sickness. I still get mine now!  

Lottie - great to hear from you! Glad tillie is doing well, she sounds absolutely gorgeous! So sorry to hear you've been suffering with lots of pain. My friend had the same problem as you and I know how much discomfort she was in.   really hoping things start to heal soon. Maybe when things have settled down e.g. after xmas I could come round and visit? Its not as if we're very far away! I will need lots of hints and tips from you but spare me the gory details of the birth!  

All is well with me- I am getting bigger and now feeling little twitches and fluttery feelings low down which was very strange to start with but now I love it! I have to wait until dec 15th for my anomoly scan so I went for a private scan last weekend. The scan was very clear including the baby's bits!!!! I am having a little boy! Very pleased indeed!

Anyway must go and start some internet xmas shopping, 

Love to all  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho
Just wanted to say Loopy - I had my scan at six weeks and six days and we only saw an empty sac - went back less than 24 hrs later and there was the flickering heartbeat! They didn't know why that should be as she can't have 'grown' that quickly but hey - who's complaining - she's three now!

Poll


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone  I'm back and this time it's a bit more permanent.

We set the wheels in motion on Friday for attending the wessex for IVF  We both feel a lot more positive and strangely looking _forward_ to the journey. We were already booked to go to the open day on Tuesday, so we'll get a taster of what's to come. Also, we found out that if we give blood, they can get the results from the NHS!

It's so great to hear of all the positive results on here and I'm sure I'll be on to ask lots of questions in the future.

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well we set the wheel in motion on Thursday... had our initial consultation with Sue...
Little bit of a shock as she says we will need icsi. Any ladies here had icsi at Wessex?

My DH is now seeing my accupunturist to see what she can do... but with only 2% normal forms- we will have to wait and see... a huge shock after 7+ years of ttc and always being told on the NHS that his sperm were fine...

Well can't do anything til after xmas has having my wisom teeth out on 22nd Dec.

Congratulations on all the positive outcomes on this thread in the lst couple of weeks.


----------



## Dolly2112 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I am a newbie to this site and hope you don't mind me joining you.  It has been so enlightening reading all of your journeys especially hearing all of the wonderful success stories  .  

I have been wanting to join this thread for a little while but have only just found the courage to do so. I know that sounds completely crazy as in many ways it should be easier pouring your heart out to strangers particularly when you all have so much in common but for some reasons I have found it hard.  So here goes...

We have been very lucky to have been eligible for 1 free go on NHS. We started our IVF journey in October which sadly resulted in a BFN on Friday :-(.  It certainly has been a roller-coaster - I didn't respond as well as thought to the stimms. I produced 6 follicles 1 of which was a cyst.  When egg recovery came they got 3 eggs and the next day we got the call to say that two had fertilised - we felt blessed after all you only need 1 don't you .  

We were scheduled for egg transfer the next day, however when the call came through we were told to go for the transfer that day - about 1.5 hours after the call.  It all happened really quickly and I was lucky to be able to arrange a quick acupuncture session before and after the transfer. It all happened so quick, and before we knew it, the transfer process was over.  It was only afterwards that DH and I thought it seemed a bit unusual to have ET on day 1 when the embryo is only just at fertilisation stage and has not split, but having never been through it before we didn't really know exactly what to expect.  The next day DH called to check and spoke to the embryologist who explained that with us only having 2 embryos it was better to put them back into their natural environment a.s.a.p.  

Since ET we have done lots of research on the web etc. and we have not come across anyone else that has had ET transfer on day 1 when the eggs have only just fertilised. We have seen posts, on this forum however, where other people that also had only 2 fertilised had their ET transfer on day 2 or 3.  It also looks as if most peoples FSH were tested the month before their treatment - my result was taken six months before.  I suppose there are no hard and fast rules for IVF are there, but I am so confused by everything.

We have found the Wessex and all of their staff to be absolutely lovely and I am sure that everything will become clear when we have our follow up with the lovely Sue, but at the moment, it is just so hard to make sense of everything.  

Thank you all so much for listening. It really has helped me already to release those thoughts and worries.  I am so sorry for posting a non successful story after so many successes, I really don’t want to change the luck of the thread.

x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the rollercoaster PoDdy, Lam and Dolly. It will be nice to share in someone else's journey.

Dolly, I had ICSI all 3 times the last one went to blasts and so far it seems to have worked well.

Lam, I have read stories of people on here that have had 1 put back on day 1 and have a healthy baby, as far as I'm aware it makes no difference, it will either work or not, you seem to have been through the wars though. I would just trust what the embryologist says, they know what's best for you and it is definately true to say you only need one. My advise would be to go with the advice of the clinic, I always made sure they never gave me any choices, I didn't want the responsibility I wanted them to tell me what we were doing and I found that worked.

PoDdy, I found that if you have a nice doctor they are quite happy to do as much as they can for you on the NHS I just made sure I didn't push it too far.

Poll, Thank you for your story, in a funny way I am just paranoid that they won't find anything at all  

12 hours to go till my scan, don't think I will get much sleep tonight.


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just a quick one from me as at work. Sorry all has gone quiet from me, in between feeling awful I have had this continuous backache which has now got me to a peak of anxiety (def worse than 2ww). My poor dh and ds are getting the brunt. Even though I have read that lower back pain is all part of it as ligaments move stretch etc I cant seem to get away from negative thoughts. 

I still have all the other preg symptoms, tired, nausea, covered in spots and fairly sore nips (maybe they are not so sore second time round?!)

but cant wait for my scan next monday. I have tried to bring the date forward but the climinc insist I will only just be 7 weeks then (not according to my calcs) anyway they are the experts, but the wait is killing me.

LOOPY, the wait for you is over, Goodluck today, I will be thinking of you and hope you see your two little heart beats.    

Tracey, Lin, hope you are o.k, you must be 9/10 weeks now, almost there  

Lou, where are you with your tx? hope all going well?

Lottie, sounds as if you have really been through it, it will get better, and you have your little angel now, well done with the feeding etc, its so hard when you are feeling so crap, take care 

Hi to all newbies and oldies  

Love

LucyLewx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Loopy,
We checked with our GP and she can't get the bloods done, which was really disappointing, I will be going back to ask about them paying for the drugs, but I am not hopeful.

Hi Dolly and LAM 

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

Lottie, so great to hear from you!  Sorry to hear about the difficult birth   I too had to be cut as Keilidh dived out with both arms by her head and also had her cord wrapped twice.  It was very painful recovery, but nowhere near as painful as yours   I hope the antibiotics clear the infection so you can concentrate on your little girl.  Have you thought about buying a swim ring to sit on?  Looking forward to meeting you!  Give me the nod when you feel ready  

LAM, I too would listen to the embryologist, s/he has all the facts after all and will know whats best for your specific situation at that time.  Remember, in a natural pregnancy, the newly fertilised embryo is already inside and look how many babies are born like that   Sadly it wasn#'t to be for you this time, but I'm sure that was just unfortunate luck rather than poor 'procedures' as it were.  Thinking of you 

Loopy, good luck today!!!!!!!!!!!!!   - sorry, it was the only 'beatting heart' I could find! 

PoDdy, sorry the bloods thing hasn't worked out.  Frustrating process isn't it? 

Huge hello's to everyone!  Must go as Myles has crept into Keilidh's bed for a cuddle which by the sound of it she isn't impressed with!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw it I saw it I saw it.............a beating heart, it was amazing, I can't stop crying....  Only one though!
The sizes were all good, pole and yolk all there. Next scan 2 weeks, it's amazing how for a few minutes you breathe a sigh of relief and then it all starts again, the anxiety and doubts. Anyway for today I will enjoy it and maybe just maybe believe that I might actually have a real live baby!!
Thanks for your thoughts, I'm sure it's the positive vibes we give to each other that's making it work, well that and acupuncture (that I swear by).

Loopy


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Really happy for you loopy   

Thinking of you all and wishing everyone who needs it the best of     and good positive thoughts.... Big    for everyone...

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Loopy!!!!  Well done you!  Tummy rubs for your little one


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello to all the newbies and hi to everyone else - just popped on to check on Loopy's news!

        

Many many congrats Loopy, that's wonderful news - hope you get to 'relax' and enjoy your pg at some point! Please don't be disappointed that it's 'only' one hun.

Snuggle tight embie!



love cjd x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Yayyyy Loopy congrats xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolly2112 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Loopy - what fantastic news it must have been so wonderful seeing the heart beat especially after all you have been through      

Thank you Loopy and Witters for your messages.  We have been completely happy with everything at the Wessex and have total trust in everything they do and appreciate that everyone is treated as an individual - our outcome would have been the same no matter what.  I made the mistake of searching the www in my 2ww (promised I wouldn't as the Docs had told me not too as all the information can be SO confusing but the 2ww does drive you crazy doesn't it ) Needless to say it all completely confused me  .  Anyway onwards and upwards I say  .  Just need some time now.

PoDdy - so sorry to hear about the bloods - good luck with the drugs.

LucyLew - I hope you start to feel lots better soon - it is funny how time seems to stand still when you just want it to race past isn't it?

Lottie - big congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful baby.  Gosh you really went through a lot and I hope you start to feel better soon.

Lots of luck and love to everyone  

Dolly
x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Humph.....I went to give blood last night and they couldn't get any out of me.....so my grand plan didn't work   Anyway, I checked it out and although they don't send you the test results, some clinics (inc. Wessex) will take proof of giving blood as evidence that you are free of the diseases that they test you for before starting any treatment.  I hope this helps others.

Enough of me - Loopy, I can't imagine how wonderful a moment that was for you  

Thanks for the note Dolly.

Hi Witters, yes, frustrating verging on anger at times.  I hope our surgery can help with the drugs, but if not, I wont let it get to me, as there will be emotional times ahead and I will have to save my energy for then.

PoD


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

loopylu1000 said:


> I saw it I saw it I saw it.............a beating heart, it was amazing, I can't stop crying....  Only one though!
> The sizes were all good, pole and yolk all there. Next scan 2 weeks, it's amazing how for a few minutes you breathe a sigh of relief and then it all starts again, the anxiety and doubts. Anyway for today I will enjoy it and maybe just maybe believe that I might actually have a real live baby!!
> Thanks for your thoughts, I'm sure it's the positive vibes we give to each other that's making it work, well that and acupuncture (that I swear by).
> 
> Loopy


Fantastic news angel!! I'm so happy for you!!!!

Hello all lovely Wessex ladies!
All ok with us - getting back to normal - ish!!

Lots of love XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, Tillie is perfect   What beautiful babies you make!  How are you getting on?  Are you a little more comfortable now (stitches wise) and are the antibiotics working?  Hugs to you all!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Loopy....great news!!!! Fantastic isn't!?? Funny, i felt the same.... relief then and still now counting  the days till the next scan and worrying all the way!!!!
I have my first midwife app on monday so hopefully will get my 12wk scan in before christmas.
Hope the other Lucys scan went well.
We have all been to Disney for the weekend which was fab, missed out on some rides but a small price to pay to watch my daughters face as she saw all her fav characters in the parade! Then had dinner with mickey and friends. 
Sorry to hear your story Dolly, hopefully 2009 will be the year for you.
Big Hi and hugs to all, bumps and babes!
Lin x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

SENSITIVE QUESTION REGARDING FROSTIES AND CONTINUATION - DO NOT READ IF YOU THINK IT WILL UPSET!

Hi guys - not sure where else to post this, but as fellow Wessexers thought this was a good place...

DH and I, after much bank balance searching and age searching and 'being sooo realistic' etc etc, finally made the decision a few months ago that we just couldn't pursue using our frosties (we have five, were top grade). Annoyingly we had D prior to any NHS funding here but now don't qualify because we DO have her = go figure!

The frosties freezing time finishes at the end of Jan 2010 - we had a letter yesterday asking us what we wanted to do - if we didn't want to pay more for extra freezing time, then they let them perish on receipt of our form (which they said they need back urgently) .
Now, here's my point - whilst we have decidied we're not going to use them (and I don't want them used for research and I can't give them up for others (sorry but that would feel to me, rationally or irrationally, like giving Daisy up for adoption) but why can't they be allowed to stay safe and icy until 2010. What if (Ha Ha) we win the lottery or some such in the next year and could use them?  At our recent meeting, Sue agreed that my 35 year old made embies would be better than my current 38 yr old ones would be so it'd still be better than starting a fresh cycle (thinking this if we won the lottery you understand!)

So - should I just let it go as part of the closure for me like selling the cot was or should I demand they be kept til 2010 - after all , this was what we paid for!

Poll


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Poll, I am a little confused have they actually said they won't keep them till 2010 or have they made a mistake in asking you for more money to keep them frozen till 2010?
If I were you I would demand that they keep them on ice until the end of the period you paid for, unless there's some medical reason why they can't. Your circumstances may change in the next year and you may suddenly find yourself able to pay for tx, but also you may decide that you want to. If you allow them to destroy them now you might regret it.
I agree with the donation thing, if they were just your eggs then I have always wanted to donate but unfortunately I am a poor responder so it's never been an option, but to donate actual embryos would just be wrong, you and DH would potentially have another child out there with your genes, as you say it's like donating your D.
Anyway not sure I've helped but I hope you make the right decision for yourself.

Loopy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, I totally agree with Loopy, I would say to keep them and review again at the end of the agreed period - much nearer to that time!  I can't understand why you are being asked so in advance?  Although you have made your decision it seems (  ) I would not let them go just yet.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here is a quick picture by the tree - there are loads more on my blog...


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lucy, we haven't heard from you, how did the scan go  

Tracey have you had your second scan yet?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

loopylu1000 said:


> Lucy, we haven't heard from you, how did the scan go
> 
> Tracey have you had your second scan yet?


Yes, we need updates!


----------



## lucylew (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

sorry guys, I have had a bit of week of it. my dh was away last week and my ds was ill, and my symptoms seemed to just get worse and worse (atleast the anxiety went away a bit), so sorry for no post and Loopy, sorry I have only just seen your news, congratulations! fantastic!! well done!!  , I am so pleased for you  

news from us..............we had our scan yesterday and we are still in major shock..........TWO little heart beats!!!!!   :

they are both looking great and healthy and the right size (I am 8 weeks tomorrow), still so early days but we are enjoying the news inbetween wondering how we are going to cope (Witters I am relying on you for advice 

Hope everyone else o.k? Lottie hope your recovery going o.k, tracey, Lin how are you both doing? lou has your tx started yet?

lots of love to all  

LucyLewxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucy, congratulations!!  Two babies are very hard work, but definately well worth it.  As you know, I will be here for you to answer any questions or soothe any anxieties.  I totally understand the mixed emotions you will be going through over the coming months.  I love the age mine are at now, they have such respect and love for eachother.  When I ask them if they love mummy or daddy or nanny or grandad etc, sometimes it's a yes, somethimes it's a no.  When asked if they love Myles / Keilidh, every single time, it's a yes.  Also, if I ask 'whoes gorgeous?  They always reply with 'the other one'.  Things they love to do, such as swimming or going down a slide etc, at the end, they always shout out 'the other one's' name as if to say it's their go now as that was fun!  A relationship that no other two people will ever get to experience unless they are a multiple.  I am honoured every day to watch first hand and be a part of it.  Anyway, back to you, well done and you will be absolutely fine.  It may seem like a huge ask financially, emotionally and physically, but every hurdle will find a solution, so stay strong and positive and it will all slot into place and you and DH will totally enjoy parenthood    I hope your son is feeling better now


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lucy, that's amazing, two! I am a little jealous as my dream was two and I only have one (although deep down I'm still convinced there's two just that one was hiding on the scan)  
It's a very scary thought but I have always thought that two for the price of one is an absolute gift, congratulations to you both and I hope you get over the shock soon.


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow!!! Well done Lucy!!! How exciting, rest up now mate and make the most of it!!!!!! You will have to get a job list going for your son!!! At least he will be very involved at nt left out!!!!
Hi to everyone else! Cant believe it will be Christmas day 2 weeks today!!!
Lou, hows it all going?
Still havn't got to see my midwife or sort out my 12 week scan. Total balls up!!! Typical!! Had appointment which was cancelled as i sat waiting 30mins!! Then got told I would be called......nothing. so ended up chasing it all up myself and now none the wiser who i'm seeing or when!!!!! Half considering having extra scan etc privately!!! Could anyone recommend anywhere? We are in Winchester. Would really like to have the 3d scan this time anyway which the NHS i'm sure wont do!!!!
Lin x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Linda, sorry to hear of the messed up appointments - how frustrating!  I'm in Winchester too   I had my 4D scan in Portsmouth, but wasn't impressed.  First view are great, I had many an emergency scan there following a scare and was due a 4D the day my waters broke so sadly didn't get to have it.  Also, LB Heathcare do them which apparently are very good (We went swimming there after they were born as we didn't know about them then...

Got to go, sorry!


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for that Witters, will look into it.
x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls, just thought I'd update you all. I went for my 2nd scan today and there's still a heartbeat, I must admit I am still in shock, the more it goes on successfully the more I remain in shock about it. I think I can now accept that there is only one, so long as he stays strong I am happy. 
How is everyone else doing, it's quite quiet here, are you all christmas shopping?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Loopy!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Loopy, that is great news!! Did you go for the scan at the Wessex? I was there this morning.......xxxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

No Lou, am satellite with The Hampshire Clinic, I go there. I live in Reading so it was bad enough to go all the way to southampton for EC & ET (but worth it obviously). It was my last appointment today, feel a little lost now. Maybe you guys can answer my question:
Have booked in with the midwife, the earliest she can do is Jan 15th, I will be about 13 weeks. As far as I remember the midwife books my NHS scans? What I'm concerned about is the nuchal, that should be done no later than 13 +6 and I'm sure the nhs isn't that fast to get me in for a scan. The receptionist was totally uninterested in my dilemma and after the amount of money I've spent this year I refuse to pay for it (although I am going to pay for a private scan next week just to keep me going over xmas). Surely at this stage the nhs won't let me down, it owes me!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had my booking in appointment around 10 weeks which I think is about the norm.  I guess that Christmas and New Year breaks are pushing things forward.  I would call the surgery and ask for the midwife's telephone number and call her to ask all your questions.  You should have her number anyway should any isses arise.  Good luck!!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations loopy, once again! Glad to hear that little hb is beating away strongly.

Now you're at the mercy of the NHS you definitely need to push for what you want - I would 2nd what Witters says about phoning your MW. And if you don't like her, get a new one, I did!

Good luck x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thought some of you might be interested in this - it was filmed at The Wessex on Tuesday x

/links


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow!! Clare on the telly    What an amazing story.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Loubelle!

Good luck for the 19th x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What a great clip!  Something to treasure and show him in the future


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great clip Clare......nice tree!!!!!!! x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Have just watched the clip. That's lovely, it made me all happy and hopeful (which doesn't happen often).
It's about time the media took an interest in what we go through and let the whole world know what a miracle it is for us X
My Mum told me yesterday that she'd read a story in the paper recently which was almost identical, was that you too?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Clare. They took 8 embies out yesterday and 7 have survived the thaw. Spoke to them today and dividing well so will ring tomorrow and find out how they are doing. Think they said they know more about quality and how likely to survive to blast etc after 48 hours is that right? DP has really bad flu and sickness and my throat is really hurting today, I hope I don't get it!! xx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Lin, not my tree - the film was made at The Wessex!

Loopy, haven't done anything recently in the press so no, probably not!

Lou, yes they need time to watch them develop before they can decide which are the best ones. Keeping everything crossed.

cjd
x


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck Lou for today


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Loubelle -  Hi gorgeous.  I'm so excited for your defrosting embies!!  I am sending them lots of growing, dividing vibes!!  How are you doing hon?  Text me?  Huge hugs.

Lucy!!!  Wow!!  Twins!!!  Excellent news!  I'm so happy for you hon!!!  How are you feeling?

Loopy - Hi Lou!  How are you feeling?  Better after the 2nd scan I bet!  What dates were your two scans?  I just had one at 8 weeks, and then I was discharged.  So weird to be discharged after 9 years of going to and from RBH!

Lin - The NT scan/bloodwork has to be done between 11w2d (I think) and 13w6d, so with your Midwife apt so late, it might be cutting it very fine to get your scan in.  I agree with Witters, give her a call direct.  Because the scan and bloodwork has to be done on the same day, and the labs are not open certain days, then apparently this rules out some days for them to be done (for example Christmas eve).  However, this may vary at your maternity unit.

How are you feeling hon?

Witters - I bet your boys are excited for Father Christmas coming!!!  How perfectly lovely!!

Clare - Loved seeing your story on You Tube!!!  Such a lovely happy ending, and a perfect Christmas ahead for you too!!

Sorry for being awol.  No excuses.  Just tired and constantly nauseous.  Am totally disorganised with Christmas, and for the first time ever I think it will all be left to the last minute.

Apart from the expected digestive tract issues, I am doing well and, am 11 weeks today!  Met my midwife at 8weeks, and she's lovely.  No scan slots available before Christmas, but she's coming over so we can listen to the heartbeat on the 29th (12w 5d) just for reassurance.  The Nuchal Transulcency scan is on 2nd Jan (when I'll be 13w 2d).  My Midwife is also going to meet me at the unit to do the bloodwork (dreading that) the same day, so that I don't have to wait around, get all anxious and make a fool of myself.

What is everyone doing for Christmas?


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Tracey, lovely to hear from you and to hear all is well - nearly at 12 weeks?! Where did that time go?!

Don't worry about Christmas - it will take care of itself. I didn't do much last year, just enjoyed thinking about the following Christmas (i.e. now!) when we would have a child. It really is so magical.

Take care,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Tracey oh my gosh nearly 12 weeks blimey!! Well done hun.

Well I was due for ET this Friday but got called in today as 5 of the 7 embies had stopped dividing so the decision of which two were best had been made. Doesn't feel very real was over so quickly and I think the shock of rushing out of work and straight to Wessex has made it very surreal.  

The two remaining embies were 5 and 6 cell, and of low grade. I have been assured by the consultants and embryologist that the grade means nothing and this is really used for identifying which are suitable for freezing, and that I am just as likely to get a BFP from low grade as with perfect quality embies. Feeling a bit worried despite the reassurance - has anyone had postive results from low grade embies, please say yes  

I am normally a very postivie person but today feeling a bit low which I know won't help with success.

Lots of love and Christmas hugs to you all. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

lou-           hopefully see you monday, bert wants to see his mate and give you onw of his cheeky smiles!
xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Cant wait Anna. I LOVE Bert    xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quickie, Lou, mine were both low quality embies.  On day 3, one was an 8 cell, the other only 4 cells.  Both were very fragmented.  Due to my OHSS, they had to be frozen, but we had to really plead with them as they said they were too pooe a quality to freeze.  Well, the both survived fully in tact, they both implanted, they both were born and they are both very, very cheeky   So yes, I would still feel positive if I were you!


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tracey, good to see you're ok and so far along, time really has flown. I must admit I feel a little worse after 2nd scan as I know that I still have a long way to go, as the consultant told me "you're not out of the woods yet". I am about the right dates maybe a couple of days behind. The first was 6w5d and the 2nd was 8w5d. I have booked myself a private scan for next tuesday when I'll be 9w6d, the only reason I've done this is because I lost my first at about that time and want the reassurance that there is still a heartbeat, I will then wait for my nhs and pray that beanie makes it. 
Lin, did you sort out your scan dates, it seems that I might be coming up to the same kind of confusion as you. I really don't have much faith in the nhs. 
Lou, I am so please that you have 2 little embies on board, christmas is a great time to relax and eat and look after yourself. Don't worry about thinking negative, I think it's only natural, if it helps I am the most negative person on here and I've gotten this far....Just enjoy it.


----------



## Lindatt71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi everyone one hope you are all sorted for Christmas!!!!??!!
Hi Tracey, glad to hear alls well with you. I saw my Midwife Saturday (she came to our house in the end!!!) and have got scan booked for 30th will be about 13 weeks then. Alls good, feeling great so far, getting a bit of a bump already!! They say after your first it all 'hangs' out quicker.... nice!!! Stopped with the negative thoughts... what will be will be and it all happens for a reason! (don't you just hate people that say that!!!!) ha ha!!!
Lou, sounds like all going ok, the dreaded 2 wk wait now! at least christmas should make it go quick. Best of luck honey!
Loopy, Must admit have had to chase appointments etc. im with you unfortunatley, I know women get pregnant every day and its no big deal blah blah, But it is, for us guys some of us have waited years for this miracle and its the most important thing to us and YES we do want a bit of urgent attention and fuss made!!!! thank you just getting that of my chest!!! 
Anyway, wishing everyone a merry Christmas. Have a great time with bumps and babies. My daughter is sooooo excited.... i love it! 
Lin x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169626.0


----------

